# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Matti Helminen siirtyy Landbouwkredietiin

## vetooo

Belgialaiselta foorumilta bongasin tiedon, että Matti Helminen on tehnyt sopimuksen belgialaisen Landbouwkrediet-tallin kanssa. Lähde on tarpeeksi luotettava tämän topicin perustamiseksi. Onnea Matille jos ja kun soppari on taskussa Landbouwkredietin kanssa! Helminen on ehtinyt nauttia elämästään jo vähän pidempään (35 vuotta), mutta ei ikä ole vielä rasite. Matti on maamme viisinkertainen tempomestari (2003, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2010).

Landbouwkrediet on varsin perinteikäs belgialainen keskitason talli, joka on ollut ammattilaiskartalla vuodesta 1992. Aluksi nimellä Saxon (1992-1994), sitten Tönissteiner (1995-2000) ja lopulta Landbouwkrediet (2001->). Tallilla on ProContinental-tason status tällä hetkellä, ja se tullee pysymään samana myös ensi vuonna. Joukkueen kenties tunnetuin pyöräilijä on ollut Jaroslav Popovitsh (Giro 2003 3:s, Giro 2004 5:s), joka polki Landbouwkredietissä kausina 2002-2004.

----------


## apartanen

> Belgialaiselta foorumilta bongasin tiedon, että Matti Helminen on tehnyt sopimuksen belgialaisen Landbouwkrediet-tallin kanssa. Lähde on tarpeeksi luotettava tämän topicin perustamiseksi. Onnea Matille jos ja kun soppari on taskussa Landbouwkredietin kanssa! Helminen on ehtinyt nauttia elämästään jo vähän pidempään (35 vuotta), mutta ei ikä ole vielä rasite.
> 
> Landbouwkrediet on varsin perinteikäs belgialainen keskitason talli, joka on ollut ammattilaiskartalla vuodesta 1992. Aluksi nimellä Saxon (1992-1994), sitten Tönissteiner (1995-2000) ja lopulta Landbouwkrediet (2001->). Tallilla on ProContinental-tason status tällä hetkellä, ja se tullee pysymään samana myös ensi vuonna. Joukkueen kenties tunnetuin pyöräilijä on vuosien saatossa ollut Jaroslav Popovitsh (Giro 2003 3:s, Giro 2004 5:s).



Ehkä kaikkein kuuluisin kuitenkin on Sven Nys. Mies ei tosin maantietä juuri aja, mutta tallilla on myös cyclocrosstoimintaa.

Hienoa, että Matilla riittää töitä!

----------


## wanderer

Hieno homma!

----------


## villef

Selvästi parannusta viime vuotiseen! Tämänvuotisesta ei kukaan tainnut tietää, tai ainakaan mulle kerrottu kun sitä 2-3krt foorumilla kyselin..

----------


## sianluca

Hieno juttu! Näemmekö Matin alla Colnagon ensi kautena?

----------


## DeLillo

Tämä on hieno juttu! Huhua olikin liikkeellä, että jysähtää hyvä uutinen Matin sopimusasioista.

----------


## vetooo

Matin sopimus on vahvistettu. Kyseessä on 1-vuotinen pesti.

http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/952/Wielren...wkrediet.dhtml

----------


## viller

Uutinen tallin kotisivuilla: http://www.landbouwkredietcyclingtea...e&id_news=1074

----------


## epaz

Cyclingnews.comkin noteerasi.

----------


## vetooo

Landbouwkrediet on nimennyt Matti Helmisen Omloop Het Nieuwsblad -kilpailun (26.2., 1. HC) starttilistalle.

----------


## DeLillo

Hienoa. Toivottavasti Masalla kulkee heti alkukaudesta alkaen.

----------


## lapierre

> Landbouwkrediet on nimennyt Matti Helmisen Omloop Het Nieuwsblad -kilpailun (26.2., 1. HC) starttilistalle.



 näkyioskö kyseinen kisa jostain esim:netti/tv

----------


## TaitettaVille

Täällä on varattu paikka ko. kilpailulle. Tiedä sitten tuleeko, mutta yleensä on tullut,  jos jotain ovat luvanneet.

----------


## OJ

> näkyioskö kyseinen kisa jostain esim:netti/tv



Sporza varmaan näyttää ainakin tv:ssä jonkun kolmisen tuntia, mutta en tiedä löytyykö netistä. Torrenttina varmaan löytyy viimeistään 27.2.

----------


## vetooo

Masa Landbouwkredietin esittelytilaisuudessa Suomen mestarin tempohaalarissa.

----------


## Nailoni

Ei muutaku kovaa ajoa!  :Hymy:

----------


## rstone75

Matin talviharjoittelusta & kuulumisista tietoa täällä .

----------


## vetooo

> Matin talviharjoittelusta & kuulumisista tietoa täällä .



Hyvää luettavaa:



> Kuntotesti oli 3 minuuttia / kuorma,  40:n Watin nostoilla. Ajoin 440 W  läpi ja 480 Watista 1.15.  Tulos oli kolmen parhaan joukossa tiimin  22:sta ajajasta. Paras kaveri ajoi  480 W läpi ja yksi toinen samat kuin  minä. Anaerobinen kynnykseni oli 380 W. Osasin sen melkein arvata,   Tacx Flown watit näyttäisivät olevat melko tarkkoja.



Alleviivaus allekirjoittaneen.

Masalla on testiarvot kohdillaan. Nyt vaan kilometrejä alle, niin hyvä tulee. Landbouwkrediet tulee saamaan runsaasti kutsuja keväällä poljettaviin kisoihin Belgiassa ja Hollannissa, joten Masakin pääsee töihin.

----------


## PHI

Mitähän nuo Masan testiarvot olisivat sitten kesän huippukunnossa, kun keskenkuntoisenakin pukkaa tuollaisia lukemia  :No huh!:

----------


## DeLillo

Asiallista tekstiä Masan treeneistä ja testeistä. Treenimäärät ja testitulokset muistuttavat myös karulla tavalla ammattilaisen ja työmatkatempoajan hillittömästä erosta.

Noilla Masan testituloksilla on hyvää odotettavissa.

----------


## rstone75

> Treenimäärät ja testitulokset muistuttavat myös karulla tavalla ammattilaisen ja työmatkatempoajan hillittömästä erosta.



On se ero kansallisen tason maantiejyrän ja ammattilaisen välillä myös tähtitieteellinen.. Tosin ei siihen Masan testituloksia tarvita, riittää kun kärsii peesissä lenkillä tietääkseen eron.

----------


## OJ

> Mitähän nuo Masan testiarvot olisivat sitten kesän huippukunnossa, kun keskenkuntoisenakin pukkaa tuollaisia lukemia



Ei varmaan ihan hirveän keskenkuntoinen saa tässä vaiheessa olla kun ajaa belgialaisessa tallissa belgialaisia "pikkukisoja". Veikkaisin tohon löytyvän 5-10% lisää kun saa kisoja ja hyviä treenejä terveenä alle. Pitää vaan päästä tuoreilla jaloilla ja hyviltä paikoilta ajamaan viimeistä 1-2 tuntia, niin pitäisi nassahtaa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Paljonko Helminen mahtaa painaa?

----------


## vetooo

Masan seuraava kilpailu: 18.3. Handzame Classic, Belgia | luokittelu 1.1.

En löytänyt Helmisen elopainosta mainintaa nopealla googletuksella.

----------


## PHI

> Paljonko Helminen mahtaa painaa?



En tiedä varmasti, mutta veikkaisin siinä 65kg.

----------


## Deve

Veikkanen painaa wikipedian mukaan 66kg, kuinka paikkansa pitävä tieto tuo sitten on? Ei Helminen kuitenkaan ihan niin siron oloinen ole kuin Jussi.

----------


## PHI

Tästä voi tarkastella tuota Matin ruumiinrakennetta:
klik
Oman arvion perustin Matin erityisen hoikkaan ylävartaloon.

Pitää ottaa ensi kerran puntari mukaan TdH, jotta saa Matin punnattua heti ajon jälkeen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

65 kg / 380 w kynnysteho on aika kova lukema. Ei pitäisi pyörän kulkeminen olla enää jaloista kiinni.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Joo ei kyllä lähimainkaan noin keveä liene...

----------


## mats sundin

Matin nimi bongattu huomisen Nokere Koersen lähtölistalta. Onnea ja menestystä! Itselle Landboukredietin kisaan osallistuva joukkue ei ole ollenkaan tuttu, joten Matin roolin hahmottaminen on hieman hankalaa. Osaisiko joku tehdä asiasta selvyyttä?

Muu joukkue ja kaikki muutkin kisaan osallistuvat ajajat seuraavan linkin takana:

http://users.telenet.be/nokerekoerse...slijst2011.pdf

Myös linkki aiheeseen liittyvään nettilähetykseen kiinnostaa, mikäli joku moisen sattuu löytämään.

----------


## vetooo

> Itselle Landboukredietin kisaan osallistuva joukkue ei ole ollenkaan tuttu, joten Matin roolin hahmottaminen on hieman hankalaa. Osaisiko joku tehdä asiasta selvyyttä?



*91 Frederic Amorison (BEL), 33 vuotta*

Ammattilaistallit: 2001-2002 Lotto-Adecco, 2003-2004 Quick Step-Davitamon, 2005 Davitamon-Lotto, 2006- Landbouwkrediet

Voitot ammattilaisuralla: 0.

Keskittynyt urallaan pelkästään pienempiin yksipäiväisiin ja korkeitnaan viikon mittaisiin etappikilpailuihin. Hyviä sijoituksia on vuosien varrelta, vaikka voitto uupuukin. Tällä kaudella Trofeo Lagueglia -kisassa 8:s Omloop Het Nieuwsbladissa 11:s.
*
92 Dirk Bellemakers (NED), 27 vuotta*

Ammattilaistallit: 2007- Landbouwkrediet

Voitot ammattilaisuralla: 0.

Monen Landbouwkrediet-kuskin tavoin vyöllä pelkästään 1-7-päiväisiä kisoja. Ei suurta menestystä. Tämän kauden paras saavutus Etoile de Besseges -etappikisan 31. sija kokonaiskilpailussa. Hollannin mestaruuskisojen aika-ajossa useamman kerran 10 sakissa.
*
93 Davy Commeyne (BEL), 30 vuotta*

Ammattilaistallit: 2002-2003 Palmans, 2004-2005 MrBookmaker.com, 2006-2007 Palmans, (2008-2009 amatööri), 2010- Landbouwkrediet

Voitot ammattilaisuralla: 0.

Ura noudattaa tuttua belgialaiskaavaa: osallistunut korkeintaan viikon mittaisiin kisoihin. Ei kokemusta suurista ympäriajoista. Mainittavat meriitit puuttuvat. Alkukaudella 2011 kaksi TOP10-sijoitusta Tour de Langkawin etapeilla.
*
94 Hans Dekkers (NED), 29 vuotta*

Ammattilaistallit: 2003-2004 Rabobank, (2005 Rabobank Continental), 2006-2007 Agritubel, 2008 Mitsubishi-Jartazi, 2009 Garmin, 2010- Landouwkrediet

Voitot ammattilaisuralla: 4 (+1 TTT)

Ehdottomasti menestyneintä kaartia Landbouwkredietissä. On ajanut vuosia kovissa ammattilaistalleissa. Viimeisin henkilökohtainen voitto on Nationale Sluitingprijs - Putte-Kapellen -kilapilusta 14.10.2008. Arvostetuimmat klassikotkin tulleet tutuiksi, mutta niissä ei huippusijoituksia. Ei kokemusta suurista ympäriajoista, joten siinä mielessä "normi-Landboukka".
*
95 Bert de Waele (BEL), 35 vuotta*

Ammattilaistallit: 1999 Tönissteiner, 2000- Landbouwkrediet

Voitot ammattilaisuralla: 4

Polkenut koko ammattilaisuransa samassa organisaatiossa. 4 voiton mies, joista viimeisin Belgian ympäriajon 4. etapin ykköstila 30.5.2009. 12 kautta vietetty pelkästään 1-7 päivän mittelöissä.
*
96 Matti Helminen (FIN), 35 vuotta
**
97 Bert Scheirlinckx (BEL), 36 vuotta*

Ammattilaistallit: 1999 TVM-Fram Frites, 2000-2001 Collstrop, 2002 RDM, 2003-2005 Flanders, 2006 Jartazi, 2007- Landboudkrediet

Voitot ammattilaisuralla: 0

Pikkuveli-Staf on menestyneempi ammattilaispyöräilijä perheessä. Harvoja prokuskeja, joiden voittosarake näyttää nollaa 12 vuoden jälkeen. Päässyt ajelemaan useita kovia yhden päivän ja viikon kilvanajoja, mutta merkittävät saavutukset puuttuvat.
*
98 Bobbie Traksel (BEL), 29 vuotta*

Ammattilaistallit: 2000-2004 Rabobank, 2005 MrBookmaker.cm, 2006 Unibet.com, 2007 Palmans, 2008 P3Transfer, 2009-2010 Vacansoleil, 2011- Landbouwkrediet

Voitot ammattilaisuralla: 7

Ei saanut jatkosopimusta Vacansoleilista. Teki Pegasusin kanssa pahvin, mutta talli luhistui. Landbouwkrediet kuitenkin palkkasi työttömäksi jääneen miehen. Yksi kovimmista saavutuksista on eittämättä Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurnen ykköstila 2010. Muita mainittavia meriittejä Driedaagse van West-Vlaanderen -etappikisan GC:n voitto 2008 sekä nuorena miehenä tullut ykköstila Veenendaal - Veenendaal -kisassa 2002.

----------


## OJ

Davy Commeyne siirtyi cyclocrossista maantielle joskus -06 tai -07 ja voitti amatöörien Belgian mestaruuden -08. 
Bobbie Traksel ajoi aikoinaan Rabobankin junnu (ja U23?)-joukkueessa ja on ottanut hyviä voittoja aina välillä ja läjän top-10 sijoja. Oli just Nokere Koersessa 3. viime vuonna.
Amorison vaikuttaisi olevan parhaassa iskussa tänä keväänä.

Vanhoja ukkoja koko poppoo, mutta ajavat näitä kevään kisoja ihan ok kokemuksellaan. Kun tuntee noi tiet kuin omat taskunsa, niin se helpottaa elämää.

----------


## Göös(på svenska)

OT
OJ varmaan muistaa, että Bobbie on joskus ollut Suomessakin:

http://www.akilles.fi/cykel/res/op2000.htm

http://www.akilles.fi/cykel/res/porvoo2000.htm

----------


## Markku Silvenius

heh..tuo porvoon maantie on kyllä mielessä. Kolaroin auton yhden paikallisen kanssa kun tulin kaupunkikierrosta pitkin kisakeskukselle (olin syytön). Sain nilkutettua starttipaikalle ja menin ajamaan kilvan startin. Keskeytin sitten kun asia kyrsi ja piti lähteä poliisilaitokselle selvittämään skoopareiden ja todistajan kanssa. Muistan kun katseltiin yhden toisen keskeyttäneen kanssa Erkan hatkaa kilvassa ja sit juteltiin just että ei Traksel taida olla kummonen mut meni siellähän se Traksel proffana ajaa. Oli helmee lähtee aikaseen aamulla kisoihin, keilata auto, keskeyttää porvoossa, vääntää asiaa poliisiasemalla ja sit himaan bussilla tyyliin 24.00 himassa.

Mut tää ei ollut pahalla Jussi. Porvoon kaupunkikierroksilla oli sellaista säpinää, mikä on parhaita muistoja mulle maantiekisoista  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

> OT
> OJ varmaan muistaa, että Bobbie on joskus ollut Suomessakin:



Jeps...samanlainen kumitossu kuin minäkin kun ei päässyt tota kisaa maaliin.

----------


## vetooo

Laitoin jo tuonne "Pienemmät ammattilaiskisat 2011" -ketjuun, että alustava tieto Masan osallistumisesta Handzame Classic -kilpailuun (pe 18.3.) ei pitänyt paikkansa. Masa ei siis ollut mukana, mutta kertoi seuraavien kisojen olevan näillä näkymin (muutokset mahdollisia):

27.3. Gent-Wevelgem, Belgia | luokittelu WT
29.3.-31.3. KBC Driedaagse de Panne, Belgia | luokittelu 2. HC

----------


## villef

> Laitoin jo tuonne "Pienemmät ammattilaiskisat 2011" -ketjuun, että alustava tieto Masan osallistumisesta Handzame Classic -kilpailuun (pe 18.3.) ei pitänyt paikkansa. Masa ei siis ollut mukana, mutta kertoi seuraavien kisojen olevan näillä näkymin (muutokset mahdollisia):
> 
> 27.3. Gent-Wevelgem, Belgia | luokittelu WT



Wau, siis isoja kisoja taas tiedossa. Toivottavasti nähdään iskussa loppupuolella (kuten esim. Pütep (muistaakseni oikein) Ronden 2009 loppupuolella Mitsubishi-Jartazin väreissä!)

----------


## viller

Cyclingstartlists.comin mukaan olisi vielä ennen noita kisoja mukana Dwars door Vlaanderenissa keskiviikkona 23.3.

----------


## vetooo

> Cyclingstartlists.comin mukaan olisi vielä ennen noita kisoja mukana Dwars door Vlaanderenissa keskiviikkona 23.3.



Helminen painotti minuille, että noihin starttilistoihin keskittyviin sivustoihin ei kannata luottaa liikaa. Esim. Cyclingstartlists.com kertoi Masan starttaavan Handzame Classiciin vielä aattopäivänä, mutta Landbouwkrediet oli vaihtanut osallistuvia ajajiaan jo päiviä aikaisemmin (itse menin vipuun). Helminen ei maininnut Dwars door Vlaanderenista, joten se lienee otettu pois suomalaisen kilpailuohjelmasta. Asiat varmaan selkeentyvät lähiaikoina.

----------


## OJ

> (muistaakseni oikein) Ronden 2009 loppupuolella Mitsubishi-Jartazin väreissä!)



Eikö kuitenkin Janek Tombak ja 2008 RVV? Yritti päästä pääjoukosta karkuun pari kertaa, viimeisen kerran Bosbergin jälkeen. Maalisuoralla jotain hämminkiä fillarin (vaihteiden?) kanssa eikä kyennyt edes kirimään. Tätä(kin) kisaa on tullut tuijotettua parikin kertaa kellarissa itseä kiusatessa.

Mut joo. Masa on ilmeisesti hyvässä iskussa, eli nyt sinne keulille ettei jää jokaisen kasan ja välin taakse.

----------


## villef

> Eikö kuitenkin Janek Tombak ja 2008 RVV?



Näinpä muuten taisi ollakin!

----------


## vetooo

Jaahas, Masa on Ronde van Vlaanderenin alustavalla osallistujalistalla.




> LANDBOUWKREDIET
> PL/DS SALIGARI Marco
> 181 AMORISON Frédéric
> 182 BARBE Koen
> 183 DE WAELE Bert
> 184 DOCKX Bart
> 185 HELMINEN Matti
> 186 SCHEIRLINCKX Bert
> 187 TRAKSEL Bobbie
> 188 VERHEYEN Geert



http://www.rondevanvlaanderen.be/sys...pdf?1300276661

----------


## J T K

Loistava juttu, toivotaan että on lopullisessa rosterissa.

----------


## Tourist

Eilen Driedaagse De Panne kisan tohinoissa Helminen taisi menna nutulleen kemmelbergin laskussa. Jos oikein nain vilaukselta urheiluruudusta.

----------


## Soolo

> Eilen Driedaagse De Panne kisan tohinoissa Helminen taisi menna nutulleen kemmelbergin laskussa. Jos oikein nain vilaukselta urheiluruudusta.



näin oli, toivottavasti ei loukkaantunut, ei startannut tänään.

----------


## kexi

Kaatuminen Pannessa ei näyttänyt pahalta, mutta olisikohan siinä kumminkin jotain sattunut. Ei ole mitään kuulunut?

----------


## Tuomas

Käsi vähän kipeä, mutta pitäisi korjaantua muutamien päivien levolla kuntoon. Matin ei alunpitäenkään pitänyt ajaa Flandersissa, mutta Ardennien klassikot Fleche Wallone ja Liege-Bastogne-Liege on mahdollisesti ohjelmassa.

----------


## Yuggas

Mattikin viivalla DBP:ssa.

http://www.cyclingfever.com/editie.h...e_idd=MjE3OTg=

----------


## rstone75

Matin valmistautumisesta kevätklassikoihin ja kisaraportti muun muassa Fleche Wallonesta löytyy täältä: http://www.teamcyclecenter.com/?p=383

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Aika hiljaiseksi vetää nuo Matin kirjoitukset.

----------


## m e r k s

> Matin valmistautumisesta kevätklassikoihin ja kisaraportti muun muassa Fleche Wallonesta löytyy täältä: http://www.teamcyclecenter.com/?p=383



Laadukasta luettavaa.

----------


## J T K

Hattua nostan edelleen. Kova kevätohjelma kerta kaikkiaan.

----------


## leecher

> Hattua nostan edelleen. Kova kevätohjelma kerta kaikkiaan.



Huh huh, eipä ole helppoa olla maantiepro. Nöyrää tekstiä, toisin kuin eräällä toisella blogin kirjoittajalla.

----------


## pekkajaa

Hyvää tekstiä, paljon asiaa mitä ei välttämättä töllöstä näe. 

Kilpapyöräily on (kuin) sotaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## cycleribbe

Heips,

Onpa paljon mukavampaa blogiluettavaa kuin joidenki toisten pro-kuskien! Toivottavasti Matti säväyttää tänä vuonna ja jaksaa painaa...ehkä ensvuonna sitte läpimurto. Kova jätkä on.

----------


## DeLillo

Tosi mielenkiintoista tekstiä ja mukavan henkilökohtainen ote. Itse asiassa näissä Matin muutamissa teksteissä on ollut enemmän tietoa kuin Jussin ja Kellun vastaavissa.

----------


## vetooo

Masa oli töissä ti 31.5. Belgian kansallisessa Gullegem Koerse -kilpailussa (171 km). Mukana oli lukuisia staroja.

*Lopputulokset, 171 km*

1. Philippe Gilbert (BEL / OmegaPharma-Lotto) 3.48.32
2. Francesco Chicchi (ITA / Liquigas) + 0.01
3. Aidis Kruopis (LTU / Landbouwkrediet) + 0.01
4. Kevin Claeys (BEL / An Post-Sean Kelly) + 0.01
5. Adam Blythe (GBR / OmegaPharma-Lotto) + 0.01
*---*
_15. Matti Helminen (FIN / Landbouwkrediet) + 0.01_

Muita tähtinimiä, jotka ajoivat maaliin: Greg van Avermaet (BEL / BMC), Nick Nuyens (BEL / Saxo Bank) ja Tom Boonen (BEL / Quick Step).

----------


## rstone75

Masa oli ajanut tänään toiseksi Belgiassa pro -tason Kermiksessä, voittoon ajoi tallikaveri Koen Barbe. Tallin sivuilta uutinen (google translatella saa ainakin jotain selvää).

----------


## vetooo

Masa oli pienen tauon jälkeen töissä Ranskassa poljetussa Plynormanden yhden päivän kisassa. Masan sijoitus 41:s ja eroa voittajaan tuli 4.42 (tulokset). Menesrtystä Masalle kauden jälkimmäiselle puoliskolle.

----------


## rstone75

Helmisen Matin kuulumisia taas täällä. Tällä kertaa Matti kertoo mm. kolareista, irtiotoista ja -yrityksistä, "herrasmiessäännöistä" ja miksi MM -tempo meni penkin alle.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Helminen on proffa. Kyllä niinkun Kellun, Masan ja Jussin takana on aika pitkä tyhjä maantiellä, ennenkuin muut tulee suomi-skenes. Siis ihan helvetin pitkä väli.

----------


## vetooo

Masa kirjoittaa erittäin hyvää settiä. Näitä on aina mukava lukea.





> Sitten iski Rabobankin Clement 2 km huipulta ja minä vielä kerran  mukaan. Sillä kertaa ei reaktiota pelotonista ja hatka oli vihdoin  onnistunut. Kasvatimme eron nopeasti yli minuuttiin ja sitten kuulimme että  meidän ja pelotonin välissä oli tulossa kolmen ajajan ryhmä, jossa mukana oli Vacansesoleilin hatkaspesialisti Hoogerland. Päätimme odottaa  ryhmää, koska 5:llä ajajalla olisi helpompi mennä pidemmälle.  Hatkaporukka toimikin kohtuu hyvin, kun mukana oli vain yksi  puolipeesari.



 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Masan jatkosopimus Landbouwkredietin kanssa on mainittu nyt myös ulkomaisissa medioissa.

http://www.cyclismactu.net/news-land...ive-20752.html

----------


## wanderer

Hyvä Masa!

----------


## Johan Moraal

Hieno homma. Toivottavasti myös mielenkiintoiset ja laadukkaat blogikirjoitukset saavat jatkoa

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Helminen näkyi olevan uuden CS:n kuvakoosteessa Köpiksen MM-aika-ajosta.

----------


## J T K

Mielenkiintoinen blogi-kirjoitus ja loistava uutinen tuo Helmisen jatkopapru!

----------


## villef

> Mielenkiintoinen blogi-kirjoitus ja loistava uutinen tuo Helmisen jatkopapru!



Tuota, tarkoitatko blogikirjoituksella tuota 16.10. kirjoitusta suomalaisen teamin sivuilta?
Matin kuulumisa (ja erityisesti harjottelusta ja kísoista) kyllä lukisi erittäin mielellään, mutta tuo päivitysvauhti vain on hieman hidasta. Kuulisi kuulumisia hyvinkin mielellään useammin kuin puolen vuoden välein (toukokuu-lokakuu viime kirjoituksessa)..

----------


## J T K

Tarkoitan juu, ammattilaisen arjen raadollisuus tulee esille. Samaa mieltä, että kuulumisia voisi lukea useamminkin.

----------


## vetooo

Masa avasi kautensa Italiassa ( 4.2. GP Costa degli Etruschi, Italia | luokittelu 1.1 ). Hän sijoittui 46:nneksi ja sai saman ajan voittajan kanssa. Cyclingnewsin raportti.

----------


## vetooo

Masa Landbouwkredietin esittelytilaisuudessa. Tuossa  vasemmalla.

----------


## vetooo

Masa kaatui pahasti Driedaagse van West-Vlaanderen (Belgia) -etappikisassa ja joutui keskeyttämään. Kaatuminen tapahtui ilmeisesti heti kisan 1. kilometrillä.

----------


## kuovipolku

"Deux fractures ont été décelée au niveau de la cuisse." Kaksi murtumaa reidessä/lonkassa?

Kolme kuukautta (vähintään?) telakalla ilmeisesti.

http://www.landbouwkrediet-cycling.b...de-nos-absents

----------


## vetooo

Siinä meni sitten kevätkausi - ts. tärkeimmät kisat - piloille. Voi --ttu.

----------


## Nailoni

Voi perä! Paranemisia Matille!

----------


## MTBVespa

Näyttää Masa olevan ilmoittautuneena SM-Tempoon/Maantielle. Mies vissiin kunnossa.

----------


## vetooo

Tietääkö joku Masan kuulumisista? Tein hieman pidempään selvitystyötä, enkä löytänyt syytä, miksi Masa ei ole kilpaillut Landbouwkredietin paidassa kertaakaan sitten kesäkuun alun. (7.6 GP Kanton Aargau-Gippingen, Sveitsi | luokittelu 1.1). Helminen oli mukana SM-kisoissa 15.6.-17.6. Hän voitti tempomestaruuden ja sijoittui maantiekisassa 4:nneksi.

----------


## Jousi

Ei liity Matin kuulumisiin, mutta esim. BobShopista on saatavilla Matin tempoajon Suomenmestarin "fani"paitaa...

----------


## villef

Mitenkäs Matin sopimustilanne? Oliko soppari vain täksi vuodeksi voimassa?

----------


## vetooo

Helminen ei ole enää Landbouwkredietin ajajalistalla. Sopimus on päättynyt 31. elokuuta.

----------


## Domestique

Matti Helminen kilpailu kiellossa 2 vuotta.

----------


## J T K

No mistäs tuon tempaisit?

----------


## rjrm

Kukaan ei ole tuosta kilpailukiellosta esittänyt vielä luotettavaa lähdeviittausta. Heh, tai edes lähdetwiitausta  :Hymy: 

Onko sinulla Domestique esittää sellaista?  (Tulinko muuten keksineeksi tuossa yllä uuden sanan?)

----------


## jaksu

> No mistäs tuon tempaisit?



Vetoon twiittistä itse bongasin kyseisen huhun.

https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/...13102858559488

----------


## pulmark

http://www.nieuwsblad.be/sportwereld...matti-helminen

Helmisen viimeinen kisa tuon listan mukaan 10.7. Jotain on sitten sattunut sen jälkeen, koska sopimus myöhemmin irtisanottiin.

http://www.nieuwsblad.be/sportwereld...MF20121018_079

----------


## J T K

Tästähän tuli vallan upea päivä.

----------


## kolistelija

Tuo saa miettimään...

Mitähän kaikkea muuta puolisalaista tuolla on tapahtunut?

----------


## plr

Jos kyseessä olisi positiivinen doping-testi, niin eikö siitä pitäisi löytyä julkinen tieto? Jos tuollaista ei ole, niin kyseessä on jotakin muuta? Sopimus on kuitenkin päättynyt jo yli 2 kuukautta sitten eikä niitä näytteitä yleensä kuukausikaupalla tutkita.

----------


## YT

> Sopimus on kuitenkin päättynyt jo yli 2 kuukautta sitten eikä niitä näytteitä yleensä kuukausikaupalla tutkita.



Eikös sopimuksen pitänyt kestää vuoden loppuun? Nyt se sanottiin irti kesken sopimuskauden.

----------


## erkkk

> Jos kyseessä olisi positiivinen doping-testi, niin eikö siitä pitäisi löytyä julkinen tieto? Jos tuollaista ei ole, niin kyseessä on jotakin muuta? Sopimus on kuitenkin päättynyt jo yli 2 kuukautta sitten eikä niitä näytteitä yleensä kuukausikaupalla tutkita.



Julkistus tulee vasta B-näytteen analysoinnin jälkeen (jos tutkitaan), ja kun kilpailukielto on langetettu. Noita nyt vuotaa julkisuuteen, mutta jos ei ole vuotajaa niin voi käydä kuten esmes kanoottiliitolla: Kaveri jää SM-kisoissa kiinni suomalaisen testausorganisaation toimesta 3.9.2011, B-näytettä ei tutkita ja käry uutisoidaan liiton puolelta 2.3.2012. Siinä on puoli vuotta välissä aikaa kertoa äidille, mikä on aika paljon.

Tätä foorumia kyllä lukee Matti ja Matin kaverit, joten varmaan joku voi kommentoida asiaa jos on kommentoitavaa. Eniten tietty toivoisi että epävirallinen uutisointi ei pidä paikkaansa.

----------


## pulmark

> Julkistus tulee vasta B-näytteen analysoinnin jälkeen (jos tutkitaan), ja kun kilpailukielto on langetettu. Noita nyt vuotaa julkisuuteen, mutta jos ei ole vuotajaa niin voi käydä kuten esmes kanoottiliitolla: Kaveri jää SM-kisoissa kiinni suomalaisen testausorganisaation toimesta 3.9.2011, B-näytettä ei tutkita ja käry uutisoidaan liiton puolelta 2.3.2012. Siinä on puoli vuotta välissä aikaa kertoa äidille, mikä on aika paljon.



Suomen ADT säännöstö: 
http://www.antidoping.fi/resourcedis...c-5fea429d0e9f

Dopingrikkomuksesta päättävän organisaation on tiedotettava julkisesti päätöksestään viimeistään kaksikymmentä (20) päivää sen jälkeen, kun se on tehnyt päätöksensä dopingrikkomusta koskevassa asiassa.

Vissiin noita tiedottamissääntöjä ei sitten aina kovin tarkasti noudateta tai sitten Kanoottiliitto teki päätöksen asiasta varsin myöhään.

HLN artikkelista käännettynä: Bert de Waele ja Matti Helminen ovat päättäneet pyöräilyuransa ?

http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/952/Wielren...wkrediet.dhtml

----------


## Pekka L

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...515685608.html
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...515680448.html

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ilta-sanomien toimittajat lukevat siis Fillarifoorumia.

----------


## xtrainer80

> Helminen on proffa. Kyllä niinkun Kellun, Masan ja Jussin takana on aika pitkä tyhjä maantiellä, ennenkuin muut tulee suomi-skenes. Siis ihan helvetin pitkä väli.



No nyt selvisi syy Matin ja muun suomi-skenen helvetin pitkään väliin.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## leecher

Jaaha, näyttää modeaattorit olevan aika herkällä päällä. Miksi varmistunutta käryä ei saa kommentoida?

----------


## maantienässä

olipas tällä pyöräilyliiton "virkamiehellä" aika härski lausunto urheiluradiossa, ihan kuin maantiepyöräily ei enää kuuluisi liiton lajeihin ollenkaan. Meillähän on näitä muita lajeja "puhtaita" alalajeja liitossa, jotenkin tuohon tyyliin hän poisti maantiepyöräilyn liiton lajiohjelmasta pois. No kuvannee liittonne tyyliä muutenkin asioissa.

----------


## erkkk

Onhan toi CCH:n miehen käry vähän pahaan saumaan, kun samaan aikaan yritetään kovasti puuhata helsinkiin sisävelodromia jota pitäisi kuitenkin julkisestikin rahoittaa. Ei siinä hirveesti auta vääntää rautalangasta että eri laji.

----------


## asb

> Onhan toi CCH:n miehen käry vähän pahaan saumaan, kun samaan aikaan yritetään kovasti puuhata helsinkiin sisävelodromia jota pitäisi kuitenkin julkisestikin rahoittaa. Ei siinä hirveesti auta vääntää rautalangasta että eri laji.



Terkkuja hiihtoputkeen.

----------


## Joenranta

Nyt on sitten suomalainenkin pyöräilijä kärähtänyt dopingista. Ei mitään uutta auringon alla.

----------


## J T K

Minkähänlainen douppiohjelma Landbouwkredietillä sitten on käytössä?

----------


## 90kg

Tuli YLE:n jutusta semmoinen deja vu erään toisen lajiliiton touhuista silloin kun vielä olin jotenkin sisällä sen touhuissa.

Iso uutinen, epäselvää selittelyä ja homma käännettään sitten heti lajin sisäiseksi politikoinniksi siitä mikä oksa kasvaa parhaiten.

----------


## ntz

Positiivinen testitulos annettu 31.5. ja pari viikkoa sen jälkeen voittanut aika-ajon suomen mestaruuden. Eikö tuokaan titteli mene, koska mies edustaa belgialaista tallia? Ei tarvitse tiedottaa, ei koske suomea. Saatiinpahan taas hyvää mainetta lajille.

----------


## Samuli

> Positiivinen testitulos annettu 31.5. ja pari viikkoa sen jälkeen voittanut aika-ajon suomen mestaruuden. Eikö tuokaan titteli mene, koska mies edustaa belgialaista tallia? Ei tarvitse tiedottaa, ei koske suomea. Saatiinpahan taas hyvää mainetta lajille.



http://www.pyoraily.fi/uutiset/ajankohtaista/

----------


## buhvalo

> Minkähänlainen douppiohjelma Landbouwkredietillä sitten on käytössä?



  Huomattava mutta riittämätön.

----------


## xtrainer80

Helminen kiistää:

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...515759178.html

Helmisen mukaan aine on joutunut hänen elimistöönsä "normaalin elinympäristön tai ravinnon epäpuhtaudesta".  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vakevves

> Tuli YLE:n jutusta semmoinen deja vu erään toisen lajiliiton touhuista silloin kun vielä olin jotenkin sisällä sen touhuissa.
> 
> Iso uutinen, epäselvää selittelyä ja homma käännettään sitten heti lajin sisäiseksi politikoinniksi siitä mikä oksa kasvaa parhaiten.



Eihän se ole oikein, että päällimmäiseksi ongelmaksi nähdään itse dopingkäry ja siitä seuraava negatiivinen julkisuus. Asiat pitää selvittää pohjamutia myöten. Jotain mätää on myös suomalaisissa pyöräilyasenteissa, kun menestystä ollaan todistetusti valmiita hakemaan millä hyvänsä keinoilla. Jonkinlainen asioiden läpikäynti kautta lähihistorian voisi olla paikallaan. 

Eikä sekään auta, että kärähtänyt eristetään ja julistetaan ei-toivotuksi henkilöksi ja kuvitellaan dopingasian olevan sen jälkeen historiaa. Parempi olisi, että dopingmaailmasta saadaan mahdollisimman paljon tietoa antidopingtyön edistämiseksi.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Huomattava mutta riittämätön.



No, kyllähän se yksi setä krossipyörää ajaa ihan hyvällä ylivoimalla.  :Vink:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Eikä sekään auta, että kärähtänyt eristetään ja julistetaan ei-toivotuksi henkilöksi ja kuvitellaan dopingasian olevan sen jälkeen historiaa. Parempi olisi, että dopingmaailmasta saadaan mahdollisimman paljon tietoa antidopingtyön edistämiseksi.



Samaa mieltä.

Asiassa on ainakin kaksi puolta. Etukäteisvalistus ja jälkihoito. Sellainen jälkihoito on nopeaa, että viedään syytetty penkan reunalle ja ammutaan illansuussa. Paljonko se auttaa? Tai jälkivalvonnan tuplaaminen? Auttaahan se jossain laajuudessa. Etkäteisvalistuskin voi auttaa. Koska tässä maassa kyetään hoitamaan tilanne siten, että mennään vuoropuheluun jonkun doupanneen urheilijan kanssa ja otetaan hänet vaikkapa antidopingtyöhän mukaan? Anteeksianto ja sovitustyö? Olisiko sana miekkaa mahtavampi jossain tapauksessa? David Millarin tapa vai Mika Myllylän tapa vai jotain muuta?

----------


## sianluca

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/helm...-years-for-epo

----------


## FRE_A_K

> Helmisen mukaan aine on joutunut hänen elimistöönsä "normaalin elinympäristön tai ravinnon epäpuhtaudesta"



Olihan tämä nyt sitten 100% poissuljettua? 
Harmin paikkahan tuo olisi jos pitäisi paikkaansa. Varsinkin vielä jos ko. aineesta ei
suorituksen kannalta olisi ollenkaan hyötyä...

----------


## MarkoA

Miten itse uutisessa puhutaan toisista aineista?

----------


## xtrainer80

> Olihan tämä nyt sitten 100% poissuljettua? 
> Harmin paikkahan tuo olisi jos pitäisi paikkaansa. Varsinkin vielä jos ko. aineesta ei
> suorituksen kannalta olisi ollenkaan hyötyä...



Ei voi tietää. Mutta ihmetyttää, että kärähtäminen olisikin tapahtunut jostain kihtilääkkeestä (probenesid) mutta aikaisemmassa uutisessa mainittiin että myös EPOa oli näytteessä ollut? Kuinkahan tuo nyt sitten on?

----------


## PTM

> Miten itse uutisessa puhutaan toisista aineista?



Maallikko noin lääketieteen suhteen voisi luulla, että Matti ei vaan tiedä EPOn ja kihtilääkkeen eroa. Ehkä purkit meni sekaisin siinä aamutokkurassa edellisen päivän raskaan treenin jälkeen ja kun piti ottaa kihtilääkettä, niin... ja sitten Matti on vakaassa uskossa, että otti todella siitä kihtipurkista... Mistä näitä tietää...  :Hymy:  Mutta koska Matti ei siis ole ottanut mitään kiellettyä, niin nythän hän voi vaihtaa kokemuksia kaimansa kanssa Kouvolasta, ettei tule yksinäinen olo.

----------


## ppikkupe

> Eihän se ole oikein, että päällimmäiseksi ongelmaksi nähdään itse dopingkäry ja siitä seuraava negatiivinen julkisuus. Asiat pitää selvittää pohjamutia myöten. Jotain mätää on myös suomalaisissa pyöräilyasenteissa, kun menestystä ollaan todistetusti valmiita hakemaan millä hyvänsä keinoilla. Jonkinlainen asioiden läpikäynti kautta lähihistorian voisi olla paikallaan.



Kalskahtaahan se tärkeältä, kun vaaditaan lähihistorian ja arkistojen aukaisemista, aivan kuin kyseessä olisi valtionluokan salaisuus, jota tässä käsitellään. Mutta jos me saadaan jälkikäteen narutettua joku entinen 90-luvun tekijä, niin mitä sitten? Ruokkisihan se tietynlaista skandaalin nälkää, toki.

Ja on liian helppo uskotella, että doping olisi ongelma nimenomaan huippu-urheilussa. Kun menestystä haetaan keinolla millä hyvänsä, niin asenneongelma ei ole huippu-urheilussa tai lajiliitoissa. Se on yhteiskunnan yleinen ongelma. Vaikka urheilijoille asetetaan julkisuudessa erilaiset moraaliset velvoitteet kuin tavallisille kansalaisille, niin ei urheilu kuitenkaan mikään erillinen saareke ole. Huippu-urheilun pariin ei valikoidu poikkeuksellisen korkean moraalin omaavia pyhimyksiä, vaan sinne valikoituu otos ihan tavallisia kansalaisia.

Jos verrataan amatöörien puuhasteluun, niin huippu-urheilu on puhdasta - kautta linjan. Huippu-urheilijoita testataan säännöllisesti, ja nekin jotka aineita käyttävät, joutuvat käyttämään niitä harkitusti, valvotusti ja todennäköisesti taustajoukoissa on myös lääketieteellistä osaamista. Todellinen saasta on täällä meidän urheilun kuluttajien parissa.

...

Pikaisella haulla muutamia esimerkistä, keskusteluissa mukana mm. amatöörikuntoilijoita ja laihduttavia teinejä:
"Onhan tuota (klenbuterolia) tullut käytettyä ja parhaillaankin on setti menossa. Vuoroviikkoina vetelen ECAta ja vuoroin klemppaa, tai voi mennä vähän yli viikkokin aina kerralla. Sivareita tuosta ei ole tullut muuta kuin jos ottaa heti alkuun liikaa, voi alkaa rasituksessa huimaamaan. Ei valvota yhtä pahasti kuin efe, mutta täristää jonkin verran käsiä. Ei kuitenkaan käytännössä haitaksi asti. Ei ole mikään ihmeaine, mutta ehkä hieman tehostaa rasvanpolttoa tai ainakin pitää nälkää loitolla."

"Tietääkö joku onko nasonex nenäsumutteella katabolisia vaikutuksia, entä voiko sitä käyttää anabolisten ja teston kanssa?"

"Ostin tänään 100 kappaletta 4mcg (klenbuterol) tabletteja mutten uskalla käyttää vielä ennekun tiedän niistä enemmän. Siis polttavatko nämä rasvaa kehosta? Mikä olisi sopiva annostus? Pitääkö näitten kanssa treenata tai jtn? Olen paniikkioireinen entinen psykoosipotilas ja kärsin myös pakko-oireista käsissäni aina välillä. Haittaako tuo näitten käyttämistä?"

"Onko jollain kokemuksia clenbuteroleista? Jos niin millaisia? Kun niitä käyttää onko parempi ottaa heti aamulla ennen lenkkiä vai mtn. Itelläni on 0.04, kiitti asiallisista vastauksista etukäteen."

"Terve! Haluaisin kysyä asiasta tietäviltä seuraavaa: Olen treenannut pari vuotta natuna ja nyt ollut parin vuoden tauko. Paino pudonnut 90-kilosta 74-kiloon. Nyt sitten aloitin salin uudestaan ja ajattelin kokeilla vähän troppia päälle. Eli mulla on nappeina Pronabol-10mg (lyka) ja sitten tossa olis tarjolla jotain pika testoa 10ml:n ampullina ihan paketeissa+ sinetit yms, en nyt muista nimeä mutta voisiko nuo toimia yhdessä kovan treenaamisen kanssa ja syömisen. esim pitääkö sitä pika-testoa ottaa noin 0,5ml kerralla ja pari kertaa viikossa vai miten?"

----------


## vakevves

> Samaa mieltä.
> 
> Asiassa on ainakin kaksi puolta. Etukäteisvalistus ja jälkihoito. Sellainen jälkihoito on nopeaa, että viedään syytetty penkan reunalle ja ammutaan illansuussa. Paljonko se auttaa? Tai jälkivalvonnan tuplaaminen? Auttaahan se jossain laajuudessa. Etkäteisvalistuskin voi auttaa. Koska tässä maassa kyetään hoitamaan tilanne siten, että mennään vuoropuheluun jonkun doupanneen urheilijan kanssa ja otetaan hänet vaikkapa antidopingtyöhän mukaan? Anteeksianto ja sovitustyö? Olisiko sana miekkaa mahtavampi jossain tapauksessa? David Millarin tapa vai Mika Myllylän tapa vai jotain muuta?



Käry on yleensä jäävuoren huipppu. Siksi pelkkään yhteen syylliseen keskittyminen ei paljoa auta. 

Yrityksillä on omia turvallisuus- tai laatujärjestelmiä, joilla on tarkoitus päästä eroon ei-toivotuista ilmiöistä. Näistä voi UCI ym. ottaa oppia.

----------


## ppikkupe

> Koska tässä maassa kyetään hoitamaan tilanne siten, että mennään vuoropuheluun jonkun doupanneen urheilijan kanssa ja otetaan hänet vaikkapa antidopingtyöhän mukaan?



Koska tässä maassa esimerkiksi lahjussyytteen saanut kansanedustaja leimataan yhtä turmeltuneeksi epähenkilöksi kuin dopingista kiinni jäänyt urheilija, joka ei välttämättä ole edes rikkonut lakia vaan ainoastaan lajin kilpailusääntöjä?

----------


## Heli

> Miten itse uutisessa puhutaan toisista aineista?



Tää nyt pistää itselläkin silmään. Urheilija itse puhuu yhdestä aineesta (jota voidaan käyttää peiteaineena) tiedotteessaan ja joku iltapulu puhuu eposta ja kortikosteroidista. Ja pyöräilyuutispalvelut ympäri Eurooppaa siteeraa tätä Iltapulua. Mistähän tämä tieto on peräisin? Kait se urheilija itse tietää, että mistä on kärynnyt ja mistä valituksen on tehnyt?

Se, että tunnettua peiteainetta löytyy näytteestä ei käsittääkseni kerro epon tai minkään muun mömmön käytöstä, ainoastaan asettaa sen epäilyksen alaiseksi. Ja siksi ne diureetit sun muut peiteaineet on myös tutkittavien ja kiellettyjen listalla.

----------


## vakevves

> Kalskahtaahan se tärkeältä, kun vaaditaan lähihistorian ja arkistojen aukaisemista, aivan kuin kyseessä olisi valtionluokan salaisuus, jota tässä käsitellään. Mutta jos me saadaan jälkikäteen narutettua joku entinen 90-luvun tekijä, niin mitä sitten? Ruokkisihan se tietynlaista skandaalin nälkää, toki.
> 
> Ja on liian helppo uskotella, että doping olisi ongelma nimenomaan huippu-urheilussa. Kun menestystä haetaan keinolla millä hyvänsä, niin asenneongelma ei ole huippu-urheilussa tai lajiliitoissa. Se on yhteiskunnan yleinen ongelma. Vaikka urheilijoille asetetaan julkisuudessa erilaiset moraaliset velvoitteet kuin tavallisille kansalaisille, niin ei urheilu kuitenkaan mikään erillinen saareke ole. Huippu-urheilun pariin ei valikoidu poikkeuksellisen korkean moraalin omaavia pyhimyksiä, vaan sinne valikoituu otos ihan tavallisia kansalaisia.
> 
> Jos verrataan amatöörien puuhasteluun, niin huippu-urheilu on puhdasta - kautta linjan. Huippu-urheilijoita testataan säännöllisesti, ja nekin jotka aineita käyttävät, joutuvat käyttämään niitä harkitusti, valvotusti ja todennäköisesti taustajoukoissa on myös lääketieteellistä osaamista. Todellinen saasta on täällä meidän urheilun kuluttajien parissa.
> 
> ...
> 
> Pikaisella haulla muutamia esimerkistä, keskusteluissa mukana mm. amatöörikuntoilijoita ja laihduttavia teinejä:
> ...



Viime aikoina nähdyn perusteella huippu-urheilu ei ole kovin puhdasta. Pikemminkin näyttää siltä että huipulle valikoituu epärehellistä porukkaa. Kyllä systeemit voi saada sellaiseksi, että organisoidussa huippu-urheilussa se tulee vähemmän mahdolliseksi. Ilman tehtyjen virheitten myöntämistä uudistaminen on vaikeaa. Yksittäisen kuntoilijan "dopingille" on hyvin vähän tehtävissä.

----------


## YT

Jos se dopingtuomio olisi julkinen, niin ei tarvitsisi arvuutella tuomion perusteluita. Miksi ne pidetään salassa?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Ja on liian helppo uskotella, että doping olisi ongelma nimenomaan huippu-urheilussa. Kun menestystä haetaan keinolla millä hyvänsä, niin asenneongelma ei ole huippu-urheilussa tai lajiliitoissa. Se on yhteiskunnan yleinen ongelma. Vaikka urheilijoille asetetaan julkisuudessa erilaiset moraaliset velvoitteet kuin tavallisille kansalaisille, niin ei urheilu kuitenkaan mikään erillinen saareke ole. Huippu-urheilun pariin ei valikoidu poikkeuksellisen korkean moraalin omaavia pyhimyksiä, vaan sinne valikoituu otos ihan tavallisia kansalaisia.



+1

----------


## PTM

> +1



Mutta varsinkin näinä yksilökeskeisinä aikoina voi, yllätys yllätys, tehdä ihan oman valinnan käyttääkö vai ei, jolloin ei tarvitse paljoa jälkikäteen selitellä...

----------


## Leopejo

> Viime aikoina nähdyn perusteella huippu-urheilu ei ole kovin puhdasta.



Samaa mieltä. 





> Pikemminkin näyttää siltä että huipulle valikoituu epärehellistä porukkaa.



Eri mieltä.

----------


## kolistelija

> Mutta varsinkin näinä yksilökeskeisinä aikoina voi, yllätys yllätys, tehdä ihan oman valinnan käyttääkö vai ei, jolloin ei tarvitse paljoa jälkikäteen selitellä...



Niistä, jotka sen valinnan tekee, saa harvoin muutenkaan kuulla mitään. Häntäpään urheilijoilta kuulee yleensä vain selityksiä kun ei saada tuloksia, säälihän se on.

----------


## ppikkupe

> Viime aikoina nähdyn perusteella huippu-urheilu ei ole kovin puhdasta. Pikemminkin näyttää siltä että huipulle valikoituu epärehellistä porukkaa.



Ei huippu-urheilu tietenkään absoluuttisen puhdasta ole, mutta väitän silti, että se on puhtaampaa ja tervempää kuin amatöörien touhut. Jokaista kärynnyttä kilpapyöräilijää kohden löydät satoja teinejä, jotka käyttää klenbuterolia laihdutuskeinona, kuntoilijoita, jotka hankkivat hevosten astmalääkkeitä, ja kehonrakentajia, jotka jakavat vinkkejä siitä, kuinka testoja tilataan jenkeistä ilman että ne jää tullissa kiinni.

Kilpailutilanne toki houkuttelee sääntöjen kiertämiseen, mutta en todellakaan usko, että urheilussa oltaisiin sen korkeammalla tai matalammalla moraalilla liikkeellä kuin vaikkapa kuntien valtuustoissa uusista kaavoituksista päätettäessä.

En tuota sillä sano, että douppaaminen olisi oikein tai että kärynneitä ei pitäisi julkisuudessa tuomita. Ei tietenkään. Minua vain häiritsevät sen suuntaiset kommentit, että nimenomaan urheilu olisi mätä, ja mätä leviäisi urheilun kautta muuhun yhteiskuntaan. Kyllä tässä ollaan mätiä kaikki - huippu-urheilu muiden mukana. Ainoa ero on, että urheilijat tuomitaan teoistaan ankarimman mukaan.

----------


## pulmark

> Jos se dopingtuomio olisi julkinen, niin ei tarvitsisi arvuutella tuomion perusteluita. Miksi ne pidetään salassa?



Tuomion yksityiskohtien salassapidon yksi syy voi olla antidoping-valvonta eli ei anneta tarkkoja yksityiskohtia julkisuuteen, jotta "vastapuoli" eli d-aineita käyttävät urheilijat eivät voisi hyödyntää tyyliin "tätä ei kannata käyttää, koska siitä jää kiinni". Eikö Lahdenkin tapaus ainakin osittain johtunut tästä, Hemohessin ? testausta ei Suomen Hiihtoliitossa tiedetty.

Tuomion julkistaminen taas pitäisi tapahtua WADA doping- sääntöjen mukaan eli viimeistään 20pv kuluttua tuomion antamisesta. Nyt ei sitten mistään tunnu löytyvän tätä julkistamista, joku UCI:sta ? vuotanut mystinen lista on löytynyt pyöräilyfoorumeilta ja Belgian pyöräilyliiton sivuilta en ainakaan minä löytänyt mitään asiaan liittyvää. UCI julkisessa listassa niiden nettisivuilla taitaa viimeisin käry olla olympialaisten ajalta. Lista päivittynee todennäköisesti sitten myöhemmin. 

Tuntuu jotenkin ihmeelliseltä, että IS uutinen EPO yms. leviää nyt ympäri maailmaa ja Helminen sen kieltää. Mistähän toimittaja on saanut tietonsa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Hevoskuurin twiitti-ikkunassa käy kova kuhina ainakin..Vähän epäselvältä vaikuttaa nyt tuo IS:n tieto.





> Ei huippu-urheilu tietenkään absoluuttisen puhdasta ole, mutta väitän silti, että se on puhtaampaa ja tervempää kuin amatöörien touhut. Jokaista kärynnyttä kilpapyöräilijää kohden löydät satoja teinejä, jotka käyttää klenbuterolia laihdutuskeinona, kuntoilijoita, jotka hankkivat hevosten astmalääkkeitä, ja kehonrakentajia, jotka jakavat vinkkejä siitä, kuinka testoja tilataan jenkeistä ilman että ne jää tullissa kiinni.
> 
> Kilpailutilanne toki houkuttelee sääntöjen kiertämiseen, mutta en todellakaan usko, että urheilussa oltaisiin sen korkeammalla tai matalammalla moraalilla liikkeellä kuin vaikkapa kuntien valtuustoissa uusista kaavoituksista päätettäessä.
> 
> En tuota sillä sano, että douppaaminen olisi oikein tai että kärynneitä ei pitäisi julkisuudessa tuomita. Ei tietenkään. Minua vain häiritsevät sen suuntaiset kommentit, että nimenomaan urheilu olisi mätä, ja mätä leviäisi urheilun kautta muuhun yhteiskuntaan. Kyllä tässä ollaan mätiä kaikki - huippu-urheilu muiden mukana. Ainoa ero on, että urheilijat tuomitaan teoistaan ankarimman mukaan.



Niin tätä juuri, koko mukavasti samassa veneessä kaikki ollaan. Joka ammatinalalta löytyy viikosta toiseen vuodesta toiseen joku joka vähän kokeilee kepillä keväistä jäätä..kestäiskö se. Joskus kestää..jonkun aikaa.

----------


## ajelee

> Ei huippu-urheilu tietenkään absoluuttisen puhdasta ole, mutta väitän silti, että se on puhtaampaa ja tervempää kuin amatöörien touhut. ....



Mitä tarkoitat amatööreillä ? Jos tarkoitat alemman tason kilpailijoita, on se tietysti paha. Mutta jos se tarkoittaa myös kuntoilijoita ja omaksi ilokseen bodaavia, ym., kannattaa muistaa että ei se doping ole mitenkään kiellettyä. Vain ehkä paheksuttavaa.

----------


## lansive

> Niin tätä juuri, koko mukavasti samassa veneessä kaikki ollaan. Joka ammatinalalta löytyy viikosta toiseen vuodesta toiseen joku joka vähän kokeilee kepillä keväistä jäätä..kestäiskö se. Joskus kestää..jonkun aikaa.



Sillä erolla, että urheilussa kun tulee elinikäinen kielto niin homma loppuu siihen, koska bulvaania ei pysty käyttämään kuten muissa hommissa. Vertaa vaikka liiketoimintakieltoon, joka ei oikeasti estä yhtään mitään.

----------


## ppikkupe

> Mitä tarkoitat amatööreillä ? Jos tarkoitat alemman tason kilpailijoita, on se tietysti paha. Mutta jos se tarkoittaa myös kuntoilijoita ja omaksi ilokseen bodaavia, ym., kannattaa muistaa että ei se doping ole mitenkään kiellettyä. Vain ehkä paheksuttavaa.



Doping-aineita ei ole kielletty kieltämisen takia, tai koska niiden käyttö olisi paheksuttavaa kuin romanssi alaisen kanssa, vaan doping-aineet on urheilussa kielletty sen takia, että ne ovat riski terveydelle. Ne on väärin käytettyjä lääkeaineita. Se tässä kannattaa muistaa. Ja nimenomaan kuntoilijoilla ja omaksi ilokseen bodaavilla ei ole edes niitä lajiliittojen doping-sääntöjä, jotka käyttöä hillitsisivät.

Jos kyse olisi tosiaan niin mitättömästä asiasta kuin pelkästään kilpailusääntöjen rikkomisesta, niin esimerkiksi jääkiekossa sellaisesta saa 2 minuutin rangaistuksen.

----------


## Cycledrophis

^Olet väärässä doping sanan varsinaisessa mielessä aina kielletyä! Asiasta on ensinnäkin lääkelaki ja sitten rikoslaissa erillinen dopingpykälä. Se että käyttö sinänsä ei ole rangaistavaa ei tee siitä vain paheksuttavaa tai luvallista. 

Jari

----------


## vakevves

> Ei huippu-urheilu tietenkään absoluuttisen puhdasta ole, mutta väitän silti, että se on puhtaampaa ja tervempää kuin amatöörien touhut. Jokaista kärynnyttä kilpapyöräilijää kohden löydät satoja teinejä, jotka käyttää klenbuterolia laihdutuskeinona, kuntoilijoita, jotka hankkivat hevosten astmalääkkeitä, ja kehonrakentajia, jotka jakavat vinkkejä siitä, kuinka testoja tilataan jenkeistä ilman että ne jää tullissa kiinni.
> 
> Kilpailutilanne toki houkuttelee sääntöjen kiertämiseen, mutta en todellakaan usko, että urheilussa oltaisiin sen korkeammalla tai matalammalla moraalilla liikkeellä kuin vaikkapa kuntien valtuustoissa uusista kaavoituksista päätettäessä.
> 
> En tuota sillä sano, että douppaaminen olisi oikein tai että kärynneitä ei pitäisi julkisuudessa tuomita. Ei tietenkään. Minua vain häiritsevät sen suuntaiset kommentit, että nimenomaan urheilu olisi mätä, ja mätä leviäisi urheilun kautta muuhun yhteiskuntaan. Kyllä tässä ollaan mätiä kaikki - huippu-urheilu muiden mukana. Ainoa ero on, että urheilijat tuomitaan teoistaan ankarimman mukaan.

----------


## vakevves

> Ei huippu-urheilu tietenkään absoluuttisen puhdasta ole, mutta väitän silti, että se on puhtaampaa ja tervempää kuin amatöörien touhut. Jokaista kärynnyttä kilpapyöräilijää kohden löydät satoja teinejä, jotka käyttää klenbuterolia laihdutuskeinona, kuntoilijoita, jotka hankkivat hevosten astmalääkkeitä, ja kehonrakentajia, jotka jakavat vinkkejä siitä, kuinka testoja tilataan jenkeistä ilman että ne jää tullissa kiinni.
> 
> Kilpailutilanne toki houkuttelee sääntöjen kiertämiseen, mutta en todellakaan usko, että urheilussa oltaisiin sen korkeammalla tai matalammalla moraalilla liikkeellä kuin vaikkapa kuntien valtuustoissa uusista kaavoituksista päätettäessä.
> 
> En tuota sillä sano, että douppaaminen olisi oikein tai että kärynneitä ei pitäisi julkisuudessa tuomita. Ei tietenkään. Minua vain häiritsevät sen suuntaiset kommentit, että nimenomaan urheilu olisi mätä, ja mätä leviäisi urheilun kautta muuhun yhteiskuntaan. 
> Kyllä tässä ollaan mätiä kaikki - huippu-urheilu muiden mukana. Ainoa ero on, että urheilijat tuomitaan teoistaan ankarimman mukaan.



Kuntoilija ei tee oikeastaan mitään kiellettyä käyttäessään lääkeaineita toisin kuin on tarkoitettu. Vahingoittaa lähinnä itseään.

Huippu-urheilussa doping on rangaistavaa, koska se asettaa rehelliset huonompaan asemaan. Kun tämä seula vuotaa, ja pahasti, rehelliset eivät edes pääse huipulle kuin poikkeustapauksissa. Mätää ei ole vain urheilijoissa, vaan tallipäälliköissä ja urheilupomoissa sekä sponsoreissa.  Pelin nimi on, kuinka käyttää dopingia jäämättä kiinni. Eivätkä systeemissä pärjäävät tietenkään halua muuttaa mitään, koska he menestyvät näillä eväillä.

----------


## ppikkupe

> Huippu-urheilussa doping on rangaistavaa, koska se asettaa rehelliset huonompaan asemaan.



Eli jos douppaaminen olisi sallittua, niin silloin olisi ainoastaan rehellisiä urheilijoita, eikä koko ongelmaa enää olisi? 

Urheilussa isolla osalla lajien sääntöjä on tarkoitus suojalla urheilijaa. Niin myös doping-säännöillä. Dopingin vapauttaminen herättää jonkin verran kannatusta, mutta lähinnä niiden parissa, joilla ei ole omia lapsia, jotka haaveilevat urheilu-urasta. Kuka vanhempi antaisi lapsensa valita harrastuksen, josta tietää, että viimeistään 15-vuotiaana tämä olisi käytännössä lääketehtaiden kokekaniini?

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

ei mitään selityksiä käyttäjille elinikäinen kielto kilpaurheiluun sekä kuntotapahtumiin missä on numerolappu.suuremman luokan luusereita nämä käyttäjät ,ei taida pyöräilyssä puhdasta polkijaa olla.nappia tarvii kun ei muuten edellytykset riitä.

----------


## asb

> Eli jos douppaaminen olisi sallittua, niin silloin olisi ainoastaan rehellisiä urheilijoita, eikä koko ongelmaa enää olisi?



Heikkoa logiikkaa. Aihe käsitelty Lancen käryn yhteydessä tyhjentävästi.

----------


## ppikkupe

> Heikkoa logiikkaa. Aihe käsitelty Lancen käryn yhteydessä tyhjentävästi.



Korjaus. Lauseeni oli kirjoitettu kysymykseksi, ei kannanotoksi, mutta jos epäselvyyttä oli, niin minä siis en kannata dopingin vapauttamisa. En voisi kannattaa, että kehoa saisi manipuoloida täysin vapaasti millä aineilla tahansa.

Mutta jos asb kantani oikein luki, ja mielipiteeni ei siltikään ole looginen, niin ei kait siinä. Agree to disagree.

----------


## apuajaja

*Paavo Paajanen* ‏@*PaavoPaajanen*and unfortunately i have to say i am not surprised. i just hope it doesn't affect on already bad situation of finnish cycling. 
Retweeted by 6h *Paavo Paajanen* ‏@*PaavoPaajanen*
got the news this morning about positive sample of helminen. couple of months it was expected. 


Twitteristä poimittua. Pisti silmään toi I have to say I am not surprised.

----------


## OJ

> ...Mätää ei ole vain urheilijoissa, vaan tallipäälliköissä ja urheilupomoissa sekä sponsoreissa...



Eli "sinussa ja minussa" ei ole mitään vikaa? Koko urheilusysteemi on edelleenkin killissä. Harmillisinta tässä on ehkä se, että ei tästä taida seurata taaskaan mitään muuta kuin kakan linkoamista, joka on jo hyvässä vauhdissa.

----------


## YT

> Twitteristä poimittua. Pisti silmään toi I have to say I am not surprised.



Ei ole yllättynyt siitä, että Helminen kärysi, vai siitä ettei asia ei pysynyt salassa?

----------


## Jan

> Eli "sinussa ja minussa" ei ole mitään vikaa? Koko urheilusysteemi on edelleenkin killissä. Harmillisinta tässä on ehkä se, että ei tästä taida seurata taaskaan mitään muuta kuin kakan linkoamista, joka on jo hyvässä vauhdissa.



Mitä tästä pitäisi seurata?

----------


## vakevves

> Eli "sinussa ja minussa" ei ole mitään vikaa? Koko urheilusysteemi on edelleenkin killissä. Harmillisinta tässä on ehkä se, että ei tästä taida seurata taaskaan mitään muuta kuin kakan linkoamista, joka on jo hyvässä vauhdissa.



Tämän dopingongelman kanssa on painittu jo vuosikymmeniä. Kyllä systeemissä on jotain mätää. On keskitytty lähinnä käryjen lyhytnäköiseen välttämiseen, koska ne tuovat huonoa julkisuutta. Kun urheilija, sponsori tai urheilupomo paistattelee menestyksessä, keinojen perään ei kysellä.

Tiettyä urheilumieltä antidopingtyö vaatii. Olisi liian helppoa heittää pyyhe kehään ja jättää uudistuksia tekemättä. Sitkeällä työllä on saatu esim. tiettyjen riskialojen vakavat turmat painettua lähes 0-tasolle. Tämä siitä huolimatta, että alalla on rahantuottovaatimus. Tähän pääsee vain paneutumalla syvälle ongelmien syihin.

----------


## OJ

> Mitä tästä pitäisi seurata?



Esimerkiksi lajin parissa toimivat voisivat yrittää tarkastaa omaa toimintaansa, jopa Suomessa, koska nämä doupparit ovat olleet joskus 15-vuotiaita pikkujunnuja ja noin yleisesti siinä vaiheessa ei ole haaveissa satsin vetäminen. Rakentavan toiminnan sijaan jo tänään on ehditty haukkua SPU, Helminen, UCI, Landbouwkredit ja muut mahdolliset ja mahdottomat sidosryhmät pitkin sosiaalista mediaa.

Pitää varmaan siirtää jokunen viesti tohon doping-ketjuun.

----------


## plr

Tästä tiedottamisesta ja tempon SM-kullasta vielä kiinnostaisi kuulla, että eikö SPU ole saanut tietoa kärystä Belgian pyöräilyliitolta tai UCIlta. Näin maalaisjärjellä ajatellen SPU olisi tiedottanut tempokullan menetyksestä, jos olisi ollut tietoinen dopingkärystä. Eli missä tämä tieto on oikein viipynyt yli 5 kuukautta? Se, että asiasta on valitettu vetoomustuomioistuimeen ei käsittääkseni estä dopingtuomion toimeenpanoa.

----------


## Perola

Mitenkä voidaan vedota siihen ettei Helmisellä ole ollut suomalaista lisenssiä??? Onhan hän ajanut SM-kilpailut suomalaisen seuran paidassa, silloin pitää olla edustusoikeuslisenssi joka maksaa yhtä paljon kuin normaali lisenssi ja velvoittaa samoihin  asiohin kuin ns. normi lisenssi. 
Näin ainakin meillä on jouduttu menettelemään, luulisin että kaikilla on samat säännöt ??

----------


## Jan

> Esimerkiksi lajin parissa toimivat voisivat yrittää tarkastaa omaa toimintaansa, jopa Suomessa, koska nämä doupparit ovat olleet joskus 15-vuotiaita pikkujunnuja ja noin yleisesti siinä vaiheessa ei ole haaveissa satsin vetäminen. Rakentavan toiminnan sijaan jo tänään on ehditty haukkua SPU, Helminen, UCI, Landbouwkredit ja muut mahdolliset ja mahdottomat sidosryhmät pitkin sosiaalista mediaa.
> 
> Pitää varmaan siirtää jokunen viesti tohon doping-ketjuun.



Valitettavan yleistä on, että lajin parissa toimivat muotoilevat puhtaan urheilun tavoitteensa negaation kautta, eli päämäärä on olla jäämättä kiinni. 

Positiivista pöhinää aiheuttaisi se, että ymmärrettäisiin avoimen, mediataitoisen urheilijan arvo sponsoreille. Auttamatta monesta pyöräilijästä maailman huipulla jää vaisu kuva, valheessa elämisellä on veronsa. 

Tosin ei pyöräily ole yksin tämän kanssa - suosituin lajimme kiekko rakentaa jatkuvasti tyhmempää ja rumempaa peliä vain siksi että menestystä tulisi, junnujoukkeista liigaan. 

Tärkeintä ei ole päämäärä vaan matka, vain se on perillä jäljellä.

----------


## asb

Mitä avoimuutta sä haet? Lancehan twiittas "kaiken" tekemänsä ja oli tosi mediataitoinen.

----------


## Jan

> Mitä avoimuutta sä haet? Lancehan twiittas "kaiken" tekemänsä ja oli tosi mediataitoinen.



Niin oli, ja siitä valtava maine ja innostus. Vain rehellinen tai sosiopaatti osaa sen. Mä tiedän, olen myynnissä töissä.

----------


## MarkoA

Jälleen tämä Helmisen tapaus saa mut ajattelemaan, että mitä jos mies on oikeasti syytön. Siis tuota kun pohtii ja kuvittelee itsensä samaan tilanteeseen. En siis ota kantaa juuri kyseiseen tapaukseen, mutta mulla tulee usein mieleen että jos syytöntä syytetään ja mediakin leimaa, niin sehän ois ihan hirveää.

----------


## gallodepelea

Ainahan kaikki on mahdollista, mutta jos tuota ainetta on hankala saada esim. ruuasta niin mistä se sitten kehoon päätyisi. Lisäksi, eikös urheilija ole kehostaan vastuussa joten vaikka olisikin ns. syytön niin kilpailukieltoa mätkähtää. Enkä muista kovinkaan montaa tapausta kaikki lajit mukaan lukien joissa vapauttavia tuomioita saisi vielä sen jälkeen kun b-näyte on tutkittu.

----------


## MarkoA

Mulla myös ihmetystä herättää edellä mainittu amatöörien aineiden käyttö ja epärehellisyys. Ehkä sijaintini täällä pohjoisempana ja pienellä paikkakunnalla on pääsyy, mutta kyllä ihmettelen tuota juttua. Vuosia on tullut amatööripiireissä pyörittyä muutamassa eri lajissa ja KOSKAAN en ole kuullut puhuttavan mistään klenbutrolista yms joita tuolla lainauksessa mainittiin. Ja mistä nuo lainaukset oli? Ei kai ne täältä foorumilta ole? Luen kolmea eri sporttifoorumia mm juoksufoorumi, aktiivisesti ja eka kerta tällaista juttua tulee vastaan. Ainoat aineet mistä on luettu on juuri näitä ammattlaisten käryjä käsitteleviä juttuja. Meni kyllä huuli pyöreäksi. Kyllähän tänne kaikkia huumeheikkejä sekaan mahtuu, mutta aika paksua leimata amatööriurheilussa yleiseksi tuollainen...

----------


## MarkoA

Joo, tiettyhän se niin on että jos näyte on positiivinen niin seuraamukset sen mukaan. Tarkoitinkin juuri edellä 'syyttömällä' lähinnä että ei oikeasti ole ainakaan tietoisesti käyttänyt mitään mutta testissä jäisi kiinni. Se on kuitenkin aivan turha enää höpistä että en se minä ole mitään ottanut, kun kuitenkin varmaan99% väittää samaa...

----------


## TuAn

Jos itse ajaisin kilpaa tosissani jossain hieman Suomea korkeammalla tasolla ja jäisin kiinni dopingista niin kyllähän nostaisin sellaisen äläkän lehdistössä että asiat alkais selviämään. Ei tarvis lehtien foorumeilla spekuloida asiasta. Mut voihan se olla että Helmiselle tää Suomi on yhtäö kotimaa kuin N. Rosbergille. Ei paljon kiinnosta mitä kaukana Suomessa miettivät asiasta.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Eiköhän kaikkien julkimoiden ( myös huippu-urheilijoiden) pitää kovettaa itseään yleistä kommentointia kohtaan. Jos on herkkänahkainen siinä suhteessa saa vain kritiikistä 
"vatsahaavan"

----------


## asb

> Twitteristä poimittua. Pisti silmään toi I have to say I am not surprised.



Ehkä Paavo muisti ne Helmisen kommentit "harjoitusmenetelmien riittämättömyydestä" vuodelta 2009, jotka oli poimittu tän päivän Hesariin.

----------


## sianluca

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Ilta-Sanoma...a1305614909700 lyödään sitten oikein kunnolla jo lyötyä....

----------


## xtrainer80

> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Ilta-Sanoma...a1305614909700 lyödään sitten oikein kunnolla jo lyötyä....



Onkohan tämä ollut jo etukäteen tiedossa, että jos douppaat niin annetaan kakkua, eiku sakkoa s**tana? Pelotteenahan tuollainen oletettavasti toimii, jos ei sitten doupin käytöstä saatava hyöty ole suhteessa vielä suurempi...

----------


## vakevves

Tapaus Contador aiheutti sen, että ruokaselitystä kannattaa aina yrittää. Ehkä vielä löytyy joku, joka sanoo laittaneensa kihtilääkkeen aamiaismurojen sekaan. Sillä saa lyhennettyä kilpailukiellon vuoteen.

Rangaistuksia pitäisi muuttaa niin, että selittelijöille tulee kovemmat tuomiot kuin sellaiselle joka myöntää ja auttaa saamaan kiinni muita dopingin käyttäjiä.

----------


## dj78

> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Ilta-Sanoma...a1305614909700 lyödään sitten oikein kunnolla jo lyötyä....



Lyödään lyötyä?? Siis otetaan pankkirosvolta pois varastetut rahat pidätyksen jälkeen varmaankin tarkoitit?
Viimeaikoina merkittävä osa kiinnijääneistä on ollut näitä varsinaisen dopingin peittely-aineita. Olisi mukava 
saada tarkempaa dataa mitä aineita ja millä tavalla nämä peittävät, tuskin kuitenkaan on Kihti vaivannut..

----------


## Hans Opinion

Nykyään väärintekijöitä ymmärretään melko mukavasti, jotku näkevät heidät uhreina jotka ajautuvat esmes yhteiskunnan asettaimien paineiden seurauksesta tilanteeseen jossa ei voi muuta kuin tehdä väärin. Lähtökohtaisesti tällainen empatia vähentää yksilön vastuuta tekemisistään, kovinkaan pitkälle ei tähän suuntaan voida mennä sillä ryhmä koostuu yksilöistä jotka tekevät päätöksiä joihin he jonkin ryhmän jäseninä sitoutuvat. Rikkomalla ryhmän sääntöjä yksilö rikkoo itse sopimiaan sääntöjä vastaan, tilanne on absurdi ja aiheuttaa ymmärrettävästi ristiriitatilanteen jossa varsinkin ryhmä pohtii isosti miksi sääntöjä rikottiin. Tätä pohtimista voidaan jatkaa vaikka kuinka pitkään ja jyvittää vastuita vaikka kuinka monelle tasolle pääsemättä kuitenkaan mihinkään siitä peruslähtökohdasta että päätökset jotka johtavat väärintekemiseen tehdään aina yksilötasolla.

----------


## timoe

> Lyödään lyötyä?? Siis otetaan pankkirosvolta pois varastetut rahat pidätyksen jälkeen varmaankin tarkoitit?
> Viimeaikoina merkittävä osa kiinnijääneistä on ollut näitä varsinaisen dopingin peittely-aineita. Olisi mukava 
> saada tarkempaa dataa mitä aineita ja millä tavalla nämä peittävät, tuskin kuitenkaan on Kihti vaivannut..



Probenecid is used to mask the use of doping substances (masking agent), anabolic drugs in particular, by delaying their elimination. The medical application of probenecid is to treat gout

tässä viite:
http://www.doping-prevention.sp.tum....etabolism.html

Kihtilääke probenesidi hidastaa anabolisten steroidien poistumista elimistöstä, ja voi auttaa antamaan puhtaan näytteen.
(kihtiin yleisemmin käytetty lääke on allopurinoli, eli kiinnostavaa jos nuorella henkilöllä on kihti, joka on vanhojen ihmisten sairaus, ja että käyttää harvemmin käytettyä lääkitystä ko vaivaan)

----------


## dj78

Olin jotenkin ajatellut että poistumista halutaan nopeuttaa, mutta tämä käy kyllä järkeen. Muutama muu on jäänyt nesteenpoisto tms. lääkityksestä kiinni, joten huuhdotaanko aineet pois kropasta ja toisilla aineilla varmistetaan, ettei niitä kuitenkaan ns. testikulhoon tule suurina jääminä.

----------


## stoki

> Muutama muu on jäänyt nesteenpoisto tms. lääkityksestä kiinni, joten huuhdotaanko aineet pois kropasta ja toisilla aineilla varmistetaan, ettei niitä kuitenkaan ns. testikulhoon tule suurina jääminä.



 ...Mutta miksi käyttää peittelyyn ainetta joka  kuitenkin itsessään aiheuttaa positiivisen testituloksen? Osaako joku kertoa syytä?

----------


## erkkk

> Mulla myös ihmetystä herättää edellä mainittu amatöörien aineiden käyttö ja epärehellisyys. Ehkä sijaintini täällä pohjoisempana ja pienellä paikkakunnalla on pääsyy, mutta kyllä ihmettelen tuota juttua. Vuosia on tullut amatööripiireissä pyörittyä muutamassa eri lajissa ja KOSKAAN en ole kuullut puhuttavan mistään klenbutrolista yms joita tuolla lainauksessa mainittiin. Ja mistä nuo lainaukset oli? Ei kai ne täältä foorumilta ole? Luen kolmea eri sporttifoorumia mm juoksufoorumi, aktiivisesti ja eka kerta tällaista juttua tulee vastaan. Ainoat aineet mistä on luettu on juuri näitä ammattlaisten käryjä käsitteleviä juttuja. Meni kyllä huuli pyöreäksi. Kyllähän tänne kaikkia huumeheikkejä sekaan mahtuu, mutta aika paksua leimata amatööriurheilussa yleiseksi tuollainen...



Amatööriurheilussa suurin osa aineiden käyttäjistä löytyy ns saliurheilun puolelta. Nopeita oikoteitä ja kunnon sivareita. Pahimmillaan jengi vetää satsia siihen malliin että pääsee loppuelämäksi testokorvaushoitoihin, miehisyys on kun jo viety omakätisesti ja kärsivällisyys ei riitä odottelemaan sitä että minäköhän vuonna alkaisi oma tuotanto taas pelaamaan. On vaan nakki roikkumassa haarojen välissä, mut hei, onhan sekin jotain.

Suomen amatöörikestävyyspuolella douppaus on aika hiljaista. Mitä nyt joku vatipää välistä erehtyy uskomaan jonkun lisäravinteen voimaan ja siinä samassa vetää sitten jotain kiellettyä ja jossain määrin toimivaa ainetta. Esim gingseng-efedriiniä, ns treenibuustereita (vaikkapa nykyisin kielletty DMAA), tai sitten ihan testobuusteria malliin Liias. Oikeasti toimivia aineita menee käsittääkseni aika vähän, toimiva douppaus vaatii vähän muutakin kuin lihasten kasvattelua. Ja jos ei käy kisoissa niin mihin sitä oikein douppaa. Hauluaa näyttää paremmalta kiitäessään sukkahousuissa?  :Leveä hymy:  

Välinepuolen satsittelu on toki ihan oma lukunsa, kaljamaha ja 10kE varusteisiin ei ole mikään poikkeus. Näillä mennään.

----------


## ppikkupe

> ...Mutta miksi käyttää peittelyyn ainetta joka  kuitenkin itsessään aiheuttaa positiivisen testituloksen? Osaako joku kertoa syytä?



Hirveä hätä. Kyseessä 37-vuotias pyöräilijä, jolla ei niitä ammattilausvuosia kuitenkaan enää montaa ole. Maaliskuussa paha loukkaantuminen, josta toipumisen odotettiin kestävän vähintään kolme kuukautta. Tuossa iässä vammoista toipuminen on muutenkin huomattavasti hitaampaa kuin parikymppisenä.

Kuitenkin jo kesäkuussa oli mukana kisoissa, joissa sitten myös lirautti tuon positiivisen näytteen.

----------


## Takamisakari

> Välinepuolen satsittelu on toki ihan oma lukunsa, kaljamaha ja 10kE varusteisiin ei ole mikään poikkeus. Näillä mennään.



Mutta ei nyt sotketa tätä sentään tähän. Tää on kuitenki laillista.

----------


## ppikkupe

> Mutta ei nyt sotketa tätä sentään tähän. Tää on kuitenki laillista.



Niin on myös doping-aineiden käyttö. Rikoslaissa on sanktioitu ainoastaan maahantuonti ja levitys. Jos et amatöörinä ole sopimussuhteessa mihinkään suuntaan, niin doping-aineiden käytössä rikotaan lähinnä "vain" lajin sisäisiä sääntöjä.

Yhtäkkiä tuli mieleen, että Ilkka Kanerva tuomittiin lahjuksen ottamisesta sekä virkavelvollisuuden rikkomisesta yli vuoden mittaiseen ehdolliseen vankeuteen ja menettämään kaikki julkiset luottamustehtävänsä. Käytännön seuraus tuomiosta oli, että Kanerva jatkaa edelleen eduskunnassa kuin ei mitään, ja valittiin kunnallisvaaleissa ääniharavana Turun kaupunginvaltuustoon. Foorumeilla ja kaduilla kansa kehuu Ikeä, iltapäivälehdet haastattelee viihdesivuille, ja jos joku maajoukkuetapahtuma jossain järjestetään, niin eiköhän Ike pääse kommentoimaan myös urheilu-uutisiin.

Mitenköhän käy Helmisen?

----------


## kuovipolku

> (...)Kuitenkin jo kesäkuussa oli mukana kisoissa, joissa sitten myös lirautti tuon positiivisen näytteen.



Aivan, Eikä kai ole aivan liian mahdoton ajatus että tallin puolelta muistutettiin siitä kuka maksaa palkan ja mistä se maksetaan ja annettiin ehkä vielä ymmärtää että on olemassa keinoja joilla pääsee takaisin sorvin ääreen nopeammin?

Jollain tavalla en osaa tuntea aivan yhtä suurta moraalista tuohtumusta tällaisessa tapauksessa kuin silloin kun moninkertainen suurvoittaja ja monimiljönääri douppaa parasta ja viimeisintä dopingtietoutta käyttäen kerätäkseen lisää voittoja ja miljoonia.

----------


## Highlander

> (kihtiin yleisemmin käytetty lääke on allopurinoli, eli kiinnostavaa jos *nuorella henkilöllä* on kihti, joka on vanhojen ihmisten sairaus, ja että käyttää harvemmin käytettyä lääkitystä ko vaivaan)



On toi täysin mahdollista kuulemma jos ryyppää tarpeeksi  :Vink:

----------


## asb

> Rangaistuksia pitäisi muuttaa niin, että selittelijöille tulee kovemmat tuomiot kuin sellaiselle joka myöntää ja auttaa saamaan kiinni muita dopingin käyttäjiä.



Mitä sä taas horiset? Sellainen on jo ja sitä käytettiin Lancen tapauksessa suurimmassa säännön sallimassa määrrässä vähentämään todistajina toimineiden pyöräilijöiden kilpailukiellot kahdesta vuodesta kuuteen kuukauteen.

----------


## Polla

http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/Etusivu/...2/Default.aspx

----------


## vakevves

> Mitä sä taas horiset? Sellainen on jo ja sitä käytettiin Lancen tapauksessa suurimmassa säännön sallimassa määrrässä vähentämään todistajina toimineiden pyöräilijöiden kilpailukiellot kahdesta vuodesta kuuteen kuukauteen.



Lancea vastaan todistaneet eivät jääneet kiinni dopingtestissä. Aivan hyvin testissä kiinnijääneille voi olla erilaiset rangaistukset riippuen siitä tunnustavatko suosiolla ja auttavat muiden kiinnisaamisessa vai kiistävätkö kaikki ja keksivät valheellisia selityksiä. Ja rangaistuksia pitää muuttaa niin, että venkoilijoille lätkäistään 4 vuotta ja auttajille luokkaa 2. Il_miselvästi nykyinen systeemi suosii kiistäjiä ja selittelijöitä. Kovin samanlaisen kaavan mukaan selityskuvio menee kerta toisensa jälkeen. Tällainen venkoilu pilaa entisestään urheilun uskottavuutta ja siihen pitää saada muutos._

----------


## VesaP

> http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/Etusivu/...2/Default.aspx



Rehellisen oloista puhetta! Jos vääryys on oikeasti tapahtunut, toivottavasti asia saadaan korjattua. Vaikeaa ko asian todistaminen tietysti varmasti on, puhumattakaan ihmisten asenteiden muuttamisesta jos heidän mielestään on jo saanut D-leiman otsaansa kuitenkin. Näistä asioista kun sivulliset tiedä mitään muuta kuin mitä uutisissa kirjoitetaan.

----------


## dirtyrider

> Rehellisen oloista puhetta! Jos vääryys on oikeasti tapahtunut, toivottavasti asia saadaan korjattua. Vaikeaa ko asian todistaminen tietysti varmasti on, puhumattakaan ihmisten asenteiden muuttamisesta jos heidän mielestään on jo saanut D-leiman otsaansa kuitenkin. Näistä asioista kun sivulliset tiedä mitään muuta kuin mitä uutisissa kirjoitetaan.



Sama fiilis tuli, mutten osaa olla oikein olla asiassa kummallakaan kannalla, kun ei sen enempää tiedä. Onhan sitä tuomittu syyttömiä ihmisiä vankilaankin... joten tuskin mikään on aukoton. (olipa huono vertaus)

----------


## Takamisakari

Kohtuullisuuden nimissä mun mielestä median vastuulla olis kirjoittaa tuoska(kin) asiasta niin kuin se on. Jos Matin selvityksen detaljit pitää paikkaansa (mä itse näe mitään syytä miksei pitäisi), asia on pikkasen toisin kun mitä tästä suomessa on kirjoitettu. Ja vielä se että asiassa ei ole noudatettu virallisia kommunikaatioteitä. Tekis mieli kirjottaa oikein iso kirosana.

----------


## OMT

> http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/Etusivu/...2/Default.aspx



Jos Helmisen käry on ollut vahinko, niin nyt on kyllä huonoin mahdollinen sauma positiivisen testituloksen antamiselle. Selittelyt eivät taida enää mennä läpi yhtä helposti kuin aikaisemmin.

----------


## vakevves

> Rehellisen oloista puhetta! Jos vääryys on oikeasti tapahtunut, toivottavasti asia saadaan korjattua. Vaikeaa ko asian todistaminen tietysti varmasti on, puhumattakaan ihmisten asenteiden muuttamisesta jos heidän mielestään on jo saanut D-leiman otsaansa kuitenkin. Näistä asioista kun sivulliset tiedä mitään muuta kuin mitä uutisissa kirjoitetaan.



Vuosien varrella urheilijat ovat keksineet mitä uskomattomampia selityksiä dopingkäryilleen. Kovin harva niistä on ollut yhtä todellisuuden kanssa. Systeemi vain on sellainen, että keksittyjä selityksiä kannattaa aina yrittää. On myös kyse julkisuuspelistä, jossa urheilija haluaa saada dopingvalvojan näyttämään pahikselta, joka rankaisee syyttömiä. Kovin helposti lajiliitot lähtevät tähän mukaan. Pidän todennäköisenä, että ammattiurheilijoilla on lakimiesten ym. avulla valmiiksi katsotut systeemit käryjen varalle. Toiminta on sen verran kaavamaista jokaisen käryn jälkeen.

----------


## Polla

> Jos Helmisen käry on ollut vahinko, niin nyt on kyllä huonoin mahdollinen sauma positiivisen testituloksen antamiselle. Selittelyt eivät taida enää mennä läpi yhtä helposti kuin aikaisemmin.



Eiköhän se mene niin kuin tuossa tekstissä on sanottu; nyt etsitään sitä lähdettä mistä ainetta on voinut kehoon päätyä ja sitä kautta todistetaan syyttömyys, pelkällä sanomisella ei taida oikeusaslaitoksissa olla mitään painoarvoa.  Heinäkuussa positiivinen näyte ja nyt on marraskuun, mä todella toivon parasta, mutta aikaa on jo vierähtänyt tovi.

----------


## MarkoA

Tämä on vähän kuin tuo kauhukuva josta edellä kirjoitin (12.11.2012) että mua hirvittää kuvitella tilanne jos mies on oileasti syytön. Media etunenässä lyö leiman. Tässä tapauksessa lähes faktana saatiin lukea EPOsta jne. Voi änkeröinen! Toivotaan todella että jos mies on syytön, asia myös selviää. Sehän ei tosin mediaa kiinnosta ja näinollen leima on ikuinen. Ajatellaanpa omalle kohdalle vastaava. Työ meni ja maine meni. Ei hyvä.

----------


## Tumppi

Teorissa tuota ainetta on voinut joutua elimistöön esim. (neutraali) juomahuollon kautta tms. mutta tällaista on huippu-urheilu, ikävä kyllä. Saattaa olla syyttömiäkin tuomittu, samalla kuin dopingiin syyllistyneitä polkee "vapaana". Mattikin tuossa lausunnossa toteaa, että kun sekä a ja b näyte on positiivisia, niin tuskaista ellei jopa mahdotonta on kilpailukieltoa saada kumottua ja vaikka maineen onnistuisikin pelastamaan, niin siitä tuskin uutisoidaan yhtä laajasti mitä kärystä tehtiin. Voimia joka tapauksessa taistelussa. Totuutta tässä asiassa ei tiedä kuin mies itse.

----------


## vakevves

> Teorissa tuota ainetta on voinut joutua elimistöön esim. (neutraali) juomahuollon kautta tms. mutta tällaista on huippu-urheilu, ikävä kyllä. Saattaa olla syyttömiäkin tuomittu, samalla kuin dopingiin syyllistyneitä polkee "vapaana". Mattikin tuossa lausunnossa toteaa, että kun sekä a ja b näyte on positiivisia, niin tuskaista ellei jopa mahdotonta on kilpailukieltoa saada kumottua ja vaikka maineen onnistuisikin pelastamaan, niin siitä tuskin uutisoidaan yhtä laajasti mitä kärystä tehtiin. Voimia joka tapauksessa taistelussa. Totuutta tässä asiassa ei tiedä kuin mies itse.



Salaliittoteoriat ovat yleensä vääriä. Yksinkertaisin selitys on yleensä se oikea. Dopingkäry on samantyyppinen asia kuin rattijuopumus. Testeri näyttää kielletyn asian. Ei ole uskottavaa, että kielletty aine on joutunut elimistöön muuten kuin itse otettuna. On vaarallinen kehityssuunta, jos selkeän testituloksen voi kerta toisensa jälkeen kumota tai lieventää puhumalla, kuten Contadorin tai Ostaptsukin tapauksissa.

----------


## Polla

> Salaliittoteoriat ovat yleensä vääriä. Yksinkertaisin selitys on yleensä se oikea.



Luitko ekaa virkettä pidemmälle? 

"Suurella todennäköisyydellä voidaan myös poissulkea sabotaasi, koska  olen ammattiurheilijan tarkkuudella suhtautunut kaikkeen syömääni ja  juomaani. Toisaalta jos elimistööni olisi sabotaasin seuraukseni  joutunut edes yksi 500 milligramman tabletti probenesidia, olisi minua  auttavan dopingasiantuntijan laskelmien mukaan virtsastani löytynyt noin  40 000 nanogramman pitoisuus 0,6:n sijaan. Koska pitoisuus on  kymmeniätuhansia kertoja pienempi, voidaan päätellä elimistööni  joutuneen määrän olleen äärimmäisen pienen."

----------


## Lasol

> Teorissa tuota ainetta on voinut joutua elimistöön esim. (neutraali) juomahuollon kautta tms. mutta tällaista on huippu-urheilu, ikävä kyllä. Saattaa olla syyttömiäkin tuomittu, samalla kuin dopingiin syyllistyneitä polkee "vapaana". Mattikin tuossa lausunnossa toteaa, että kun sekä a ja b näyte on positiivisia, niin tuskaista ellei jopa mahdotonta on kilpailukieltoa saada kumottua ja vaikka maineen onnistuisikin pelastamaan, niin siitä tuskin uutisoidaan yhtä laajasti mitä kärystä tehtiin. Voimia joka tapauksessa taistelussa. Totuutta tässä asiassa ei tiedä kuin mies itse.



Oon kuullu huhua hiihdon puolelta tästä juomahommasta. Kuulemma Matti Heikkisen faijjan tehtävä on vartsata Matin juomavyötä kun se ite verkkaa tms. Siis kisoissa varmaan, lenkillä lienee vyötäröllä. Kuitenkin Helminen on sen verran tuntematon tapaus ja pienen profiilin omaava kuski että kuka haluaisi tahalleen 'myrkyttää' häntä?

Todella samankaltasia on nää selitykset lähes joka kerta. Eihän AC ollut tehnyt mitään väärin. Eikä Landis. Toki noi kaverit vähän korkeemman profiilin heeboja, mutta samat 'olen syytön' selitykset. Ei näitä kukaan tiedä onko syytön vai ei. Paitsi urheilija itse.

----------


## Tumppi

> Salaliittoteoriat ovat yleensä vääriä. Yksinkertaisin selitys on yleensä se oikea. Dopingkäry on samantyyppinen asia kuin rattijuopumus. Testeri näyttää kielletyn asian. Ei ole uskottavaa, että kielletty aine on joutunut elimistöön muuten kuin itse otettuna. On vaarallinen kehityssuunta, jos selkeän testituloksen voi kerta toisensa jälkeen kumota tai lieventää puhumalla, kuten Contadorin tai Ostaptsukin tapauksissa.



En mie tässä mitään salaliittoteoriaa esiin yrittänytkään kaivaa? Vaan sitä, että kuinka tarkkana on oltava huipputasolla ylipäätään mitä syö tai juo tai onko siellä missä on pariviikkoa aikasemmin luvannut olla jne. Vaikka kuinka tarkastaa kaiken nauttivansa aineen, niin tuskin esim. kilpailun aikana neutraalihuollosta tai vaikka tiimiautosta nautittuja ravinteita tulee tarkastettua. Voihan se olla niinkin, että on laskettu, että tuo raja-arvo ei olisi pitänyt ylittyä ja nyt menikin marginaalisesti yli. Mutta kuten moni jo maininnut, Matin maine on käytännössä tahriintunut, kävi asiassa miten tahansa. Harmillinen päätös??? uralle.

----------


## kolistelija

> Luitko ekaa virkettä pidemmälle? 
> 
> "Suurella todennäköisyydellä voidaan myös poissulkea sabotaasi, koska  olen ammattiurheilijan tarkkuudella suhtautunut kaikkeen syömääni ja  juomaani. Toisaalta jos elimistööni olisi sabotaasin seuraukseni  joutunut edes yksi 500 milligramman tabletti probenesidia, olisi minua  auttavan dopingasiantuntijan laskelmien mukaan virtsastani löytynyt noin  40 000 nanogramman pitoisuus 0,6:n sijaan. Koska pitoisuus on  kymmeniätuhansia kertoja pienempi, voidaan päätellä elimistööni  joutuneen määrän olleen äärimmäisen pienen."



Tuon varmaan taas esille tyhmyyteni kun kysyn: Ei kai se aine kertaheitolla kropasta häviä? Mistä sen tietää onko otettu vaikka grammakaupalla ja testiajankohta on juuri ennen kuin aine on hävinnyt kokonaan kehosta?

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Salaliittoteoriat ovat yleensä vääriä. Yksinkertaisin selitys on yleensä se oikea. Dopingkäry on samantyyppinen asia kuin rattijuopumus. Testeri näyttää kielletyn asian. Ei ole uskottavaa, että kielletty aine on joutunut elimistöön muuten kuin itse otettuna. On vaarallinen kehityssuunta, jos selkeän testituloksen voi kerta toisensa jälkeen kumota tai lieventää puhumalla, kuten Contadorin tai Ostaptsukin tapauksissa.



Näihän se menee, kun tulee vahingossa hörpättyä kaverille tarkoitettua urheilujuomaa, niin huonosti käy. Rattijuopot tosin harvemmin edes väittävät juoneensa erehdyksessä viinaa vetenä, mutta lenkillä on tullut tarjotttua omaa pulloa kaverille ja joskus juotua kaverin pullosta, eikä kertaakaan kukaan ole kysellyt mitä siellä pullossa on veden tai urheilujuoman jatkeena.

----------


## rjrm

Se ero Helmisen tapauksssa on Armtrongiin, että Helminen ei sanonut "I've never tested positive".
Harvassa ovat ne, jotka tunnustavat juu. Huhuja kotimaisten pyöräilykisojen lähialueilta löydettyjen lääkintäaineiden ja ruiskujen löytymisestä olen kuullut jopa minäkin, joten en ihmettele käryä yhtään. Kotimaassa pitäisi löytyä näitä huhujen perusteella läjäpäin.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Tuon varmaan taas esille tyhmyyteni kun kysyn: Ei kai se aine kertaheitolla kropasta häviä? Mistä sen tietää onko otettu vaikka grammakaupalla ja testiajankohta on juuri ennen kuin aine on hävinnyt kokonaan kehosta?



Maksimi väli on toki sama kuin testiväli - kuuri epoa ja kolme peräkkäistä kuuria kihtilääkettä peittämään sitä keskellä kisakautta, koska ei ne mina ainakaan testaa?

----------


## OJ

> Maksimi väli on toki sama kuin testiväli - kuuri epoa ja kolme peräkkäistä kuuria kihtilääkettä peittämään sitä keskellä kisakautta, koska ei ne mina ainakaan testaa?



Ei kai tossa muuta kuin tsekkaa veriarvot ja mitä muuta siellä näytteessä näkyy. Tsekkaa myös edellisen ja seuraavan doping testin ja tarkistaa biopassin referenssiksi.

----------


## OMT

> Harvassa ovat ne, jotka tunnustavat juu.



Kuten tuossa aiemmin tuli todettua, nyt on huonoin mahdollinen aika jäädä kiinni. Secret Racen ja USADA:n raportin läpi kahlanneet tuskin uskovat selityksiä. Toisaalta, nyt olisi paras mahdollinen aika tunnustaa, kun tunnustuksia tuntuu tulevan oikealta ja vasemmalta.

----------


## villef

> Maksimi väli on toki sama kuin testiväli - kuuri epoa ja kolme peräkkäistä kuuria kihtilääkettä peittämään sitä keskellä kisakautta, koska ei ne mina ainakaan testaa?



Niin, mutta miksi käyttää tuollaista kihtilääkettä, kun siitä saa saman kakun kuitenkin, ja tuo näkyy aina testeissä ja aina testataan? Näin ainakin ymmärsin..

----------


## Lasol

> Niin, mutta miksi käyttää tuollaista kihtilääkettä, kun siitä saa saman kakun kuitenkin, ja tuo näkyy aina testeissä ja aina testataan? Näin ainakin ymmärsin..



Jotta pystyisi sanomaan että "Ei tästä aineesta ole mitään hyötyä suorituskykyyn". EPOsta jos jäisi kiinni niin olisi turha selittää että vahinko oli eikä ole edes hyötyä. Sitäpaitsi oletko miettinyt miksi kyseinen kihtilääke on kiellettyjen aineiden listalla? Koska se hävittää elimistöstä muita aineita nopeasti. Taisiis eivät näy testissä ne muut sopat. Eihän hemohessistäkään ole hyötyä suorituskyvylle. Ei kannata olla niin hyväuskoinen että kun on kyse suomalaisesta kärystä niin se jotenkin tekisi urheilijasta automaattisesti rehellisemmän. Siniset silmät -nt

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Niin, mutta miksi käyttää tuollaista kihtilääkettä, kun siitä saa saman kakun kuitenkin, ja tuo näkyy aina testeissä ja aina testataan? Näin ainakin ymmärsin..



Jos sillä kaverilla on kihti ja ...
Muutoin mennään samalla logiikalla kuin aikoinaan Lahdessa.

----------


## vakevves

Täytyy vielä kerran todeta, että urheilijoiden selitykset vuosien varrelta ovat vieneet niiltä uskottavuuden. Kyse ei ole pelkästään epärehellisyydestä, vaan siitä, että selittely kannattaa. Joskus käy jopa niin, että urheilija pakotetaan rahan voimalla valehtelemaan kuten tapaus Isometsä. Ei ole ihme, jos kadunmiehen reaktio selityksille on torjuva.

Yksilöimättömän ruuan käyttö syyttömyyden perusteena avaa sellaisen pandoran boxin, että dopingvalvonnalta pettää pohja. Jos saadaan aukottomasti todistettua, että kihtilääkkeellisiä elintarvikkeita on päätynyt kauppoihin ja urheilija on niitä todistettavasti nauttinut, syyttömyyteen voi olla perusteet. On tosin erittäin epätodennäköistä, että elintarviketuottaja myöntää virheen. Jos viranomainen sen havaitsee, asia on julkinen ja tuote vedetään markkinoilta pois. Ja vielä pitää todistaa se, että positiivinen tulos johtuu juuri tästä elintarvikkeesta.

Kovin kriittisesti suhtaudun sellaisen mielikuvan levittämiseen, että puhtaalla urheilijalla on riski jäädä kiinni dopingtestissä. Aukotonta ihmisen kehittämää systeemiä ei ole olemassa, mutta pyöräilyn päällimmäinen ongelma ei ole liian suuri kiinnijäämisriski dopingtestissä tai liian kovat rangaistukset. Ei tunnu hyvältä, jos junioriurheilija alkaa epäilemään puhtaan urheilun mielekkyyttä.

Inhimilliseltä kannalta dopingrikkomus ei ole kovin kummoinen asia. Siviilipuolella ei taida olla rikos. On verrattavissa potkuihin työstä alkoholin takia. Joissain tehtävissä on 0-raja alkoholin suhteen. Maailma ei kaadu yksiin potkuihin.  

Ikävä kyllä puhtaan urheilun kannattaja joutuu tällaisessa tapauksessa asettumaan dopingvalvojan puolelle. Tätä systeemiä pitää puolustaa ja vahvistaa, jotta doping vähenee. Pyöräilyn lajinäkökulman kannalta dopingkäryt eivät ole huono asia. Ne osoittavat, että valvonta toimii. Dopingkäryjen suhteen puhtaimmat olympialaiset olivat Moskovassa 1980.

----------


## Tupe

> --Inhimilliseltä kannalta dopingrikkomus ei ole kovin kummoinen asia. Siviilipuolella ei taida olla rikos. --



Suomessa ei ole rikos, joissain muissa maissa kai on. Esim. Italiassa doping on kaiketi rikos. Tietty, jos vetää huumeita voi tehdä huumausainarikoksen, mutta varsinaisesti doping ei ole rikos. Ja miksi olisikaan. Kaikkea ei tarvitse lailla säädellä.

Toisaalta urheilijan oikeusturvan kannalta voisi olla etua, jos doping olisi rikoslaissa. Silloin urheilija voisi saada puolueettomamman tutkinnan ja oikeuskäsittelyn kuin lajiliittojen käsittelyssä.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Joissain tehtävissä on 0-raja alkoholin suhteen.



Tuo nolla on vain mittatarkkuus nolla, nykyaikana voidaan löytää verestä elimistön tuottama alkoholi, kyse on siitä, montako nollaa on pilkun jälkeen ennen nollasta poikkeavaa numeroa per millilitra - sitä voi verrata Contadorin ainepitoisuuksiin.

----------


## villef

> Jotta pystyisi sanomaan että "Ei tästä aineesta ole mitään hyötyä suorituskykyyn". EPOsta jos jäisi kiinni niin olisi turha selittää että vahinko oli eikä ole edes hyötyä. Sitäpaitsi oletko miettinyt miksi kyseinen kihtilääke on kiellettyjen aineiden listalla? Koska se hävittää elimistöstä muita aineita nopeasti. Taisiis eivät näy testissä ne muut sopat. Eihän hemohessistäkään ole hyötyä suorituskyvylle. Ei kannata olla niin hyväuskoinen että kun on kyse suomalaisesta kärystä niin se jotenkin tekisi urheilijasta automaattisesti rehellisemmän. Siniset silmät -nt



Ei nyt tarkoitus ollut ollakaan sinisilmäinen. Ainoa vain että uskoin tuohon Matin selvitykseen joka siis ei pidä paikkaansa?
Eli tekstin kohdat: 
"Jos probenesidilla yritettäisiin jotain peittää, pitäisi annoksen olla erittäin suuri (3-5 grammaa) ja se pitäisi ottaa juuri ennen dopingtestiä, koska aineen peittävä vaikutus on lyhyt"
"Probenesidin peitevaikutus heikkenee siis nopeasti, ja toisaalta se häviää elimistöstä nopeammin kuin anaboliset steroidit, joita sillä voi yrittää peittää. Joten jos elimistöstä löytyy jäämiä probenesidista, pitäisi sieltä löytyä myös jäämiä peiteltävistä aineista"

Eli siis miksi käyttää ainetta, joka testataan aina ja joka häviää elimistöstä paljon aikaisemmin kuin peitettävät aineet? Huomattu mikroannostelussa tulleen laskuvirheen ja siksi käytetty tuota peiteainetta jo ennen starttia, ja ajateltu että se häviää kun etapin aikana pysähtyy pari kertaa? Miksi Matti on testattu, kyseessä erittäin huono tuuri edellä mainittu ja arpa sattuu samalle päivälle? Vai onko ajanut hyvin, ja unohtanu etapin aikana koko asian?

Sinisilmäinen en mielestäni ole, mutta koko jutussa ei mulle ole mitään järkeä, tai sitten en vain tuota Matin selvitystä osaa oikein tulkita, tai sitten Matti tuossa selvityksessään valehtelee päin naamaa noista annostuksista ja häviämisistä?

----------


## Polla

> Ei nyt tarkoitus ollut ollakaan sinisilmäinen. Ainoa vain että uskoin tuohon Matin selvitykseen joka siis ei pidä paikkaansa?
> Eli tekstin kohdat: 
> "Jos probenesidilla yritettäisiin jotain peittää, pitäisi annoksen olla erittäin suuri (3-5 grammaa) ja se pitäisi ottaa juuri ennen dopingtestiä, koska aineen peittävä vaikutus on lyhyt"
> "Probenesidin peitevaikutus heikkenee siis nopeasti, ja toisaalta se häviää elimistöstä nopeammin kuin anaboliset steroidit, joita sillä voi yrittää peittää. Joten jos elimistöstä löytyy jäämiä probenesidista, pitäisi sieltä löytyä myös jäämiä peiteltävistä aineista"
> 
> Eli siis miksi käyttää ainetta, joka testataan aina ja joka häviää elimistöstä paljon aikaisemmin kuin peitettävät aineet?



Eikö jossakin jutussa mainittu että viimevuonna tuli kolme käyryä kyseissestä aineesta? Olisikohan siinä näynyt niin etttä testien kehittyessä probenesidia ei enää käytetä kovinkaan isossa mittakaavassa jos kerran käry käy aina. Kun eihän siinä ole mitään järkeä vetää ainetta josta jää kiinni. Eli joko douppaajalla ei ole hyvää lääkäriä neuvomassa eli aineita käytetään summamutikassa tai sitten sitä joutuu kehoon vahingossa ympäristön kautta. 

Kun kerran on laajassa tiedossa miten mm. naisten käyttämät ehkäisypillerien hormoonit päätyvät vesistöön, siitä kaloihin ja siitä takasin ihmisiin niin en pidä tätä "sain sen ympäristöstä" ollenkaan poissuljettuna. Olisi mielenkiintoista joskus nähdä joku tutkimus mitä kaikkea löytyy ihmisen verestä joka ei ole vaikkapa vuoteen ollut millään lääkekuurilla mutta joka esimerkiksi matkustelee paljon. Suomessa me eletään lintukodossa mm. veden puhtauden puolesta. Kuinka monessa muussa maassa juoksutetaan puhdasta järvivettä juomavedeksi?

----------


## Lasol

> Eikö jossakin jutussa mainittu että viimevuonna tuli kolme käyryä kyseissestä aineesta? Olisikohan siinä näynyt niin etttä testien kehittyessä probenesidia ei enää käytetä kovinkaan isossa mittakaavassa jos kerran käry käy aina. Kun eihän siinä ole mitään vetää ainetta josta jää kiinni. Eli joko douppaajalla ei ole hyvää lääkäriä neuvomassa eli aineita käytetään summamutikassa tai sitten sitä joutuu kehoon vahingossa ympäristön kautta.



Lance ja moni muu on maksanut isoja summia 'schumille' jotta tietotaito douppaamiseen kasvaa ja tätä myötä myös kiinnijäämisen riski minimoituu. Helmisellä tuskin on varaa tuollaiseen, jossei ole kenosta voittanut.

----------


## erkkk

Lähinnä tuossa normaalista elinympäristöstä vahingossa saamisessa tökkii se että luulisi aineesta sitten käryävän useamman urheilijan/pyöräilijän, koska kisoissa ja kisojen ulkopuolella testaillaan muitakin urheilijoita joiden elinympäristö ei kait täysin poikkea Matin vastaavasta. Varsinkaan tallikavereilla, jotka ilmeisesti veti samoja lisäravinteita. Oma näkemys tässä asiassa on että aika paskaan saumaan urheilija on joutunut, tuo on jokaisen puhtaan urheilijan painajainen. Siviilipuolella saa säheltää ihan kunnolla että pääsee valtakunnanuutisiin nimen ja kuvan kanssa noinkin negatiivisessa mielessä.

Kotimaiset pyöräkisat on nykymuodossa sellaisia että ihmettelen kyllä kovasti jos jollain on tarvetta piikitellä itseään kilpailupaikalla. Lääkeaineita varmasti on, on mm allergioita ja rasitusastmaa ihan tarpeeksi.

----------


## stoki

Olisi kiva tietää kuinka pieni annos tuo testissä näkynyt määrä olisi suun kautta nautittuna - puolikas pilleri, neljännes, muru vai saisiko mitatun määrän tyyliin nuolaisemalla pilleriä. Jos mitatun arvon saavuttamiseksi riittää pillerin käpistely sormissa ja sormen nuolaisu niin kai olisi ihan mahdollista, että joku ihminen olisi esimerkiksi samoilla käsillä käsitellyt ensin omaa kihtilääkettää ja tämän jälkeen ojentanut voileivän toiselle joka olisi sen sitten syönyt. ...Turha tietysti spekuloida kun ei tiedä tätä määrää.

----------


## YT

> että joku ihminen olisi esimerkiksi samoilla käsillä käsitellyt ensin omaa kihtilääkettää ja tämän jälkeen ojentanut voileivän toiselle joka olisi sen sitten syönyt.



Eikös kihtiä hoideta nykyään uudemmilla lääkkeillä?

----------


## lansive

> Kun kerran on laajassa tiedossa miten mm. naisten käyttämät ehkäisypillerien hormoonit päätyvät vesistöön, siitä kaloihin ja siitä takasin ihmisiin niin en pidä tätä "sain sen ympäristöstä" ollenkaan poissuljettuna.



E-pillereiden käyttäjien määrästä ei ole täsmällistä tietoa, mutta määrä älyttömästi suurempi kuin vanhentuneen kihtilääkkeen käyttäjien määrä. Jos käry olisi käynyt e-pillereiden hormoneista, niin selitys olisi edes aavistuksen verran uskottavampi.

----------


## Also R

Lukaisin Freddy Maertensin haastattelun vuodelta 2011 http://bikeraceinfo.com/oralhistory/...-maertens.html, jossa oli mielenkiintoinen kohta




> *BM:* Could the same thing might have happened to Stefano Garzelli who was ejected from the 2002 Giro after being positive for the obsolete steroid masking agent Probenecid? To have taken Probenecid in 2002 would have been stupid, right?
> *FM:* Yes.

----------


## YT

Eikös tätä probenesidia voi käyttää tehosteaineena, jolla jonkun toisen mömmön vaikutusta tehostetaan estämällä sen poistuminen elimistöstä?

----------


## OJ

> Eikös tätä probenesidia voi käyttää tehosteaineena, jolla jonkun toisen mömmön vaikutusta tehostetaan estämällä sen poistuminen elimistöstä?



Ilmeisesti on käytetty ainakin antibioottien tehostajana.

----------


## Polla

> E-pillereiden käyttäjien määrästä ei ole täsmällistä tietoa, mutta määrä älyttömästi pienempi kuin vanhentuneen kihtilääkkeen käyttäjien määrä. Jos käry olisi käynyt e-pillereiden hormoneista, niin selitys olisi edes aavistuksen verran uskottavampi.



Sä taisit nyt ymmärtää mut jossain kohtaa väärin. Mun pointtti oli se etttä ympäristöstä saattaa päätyä kehoon lääkeaineiden jäämiä. Kaikki lääkeaineet joita sinunkin kehossasi* saattaa olla* eivät välttämättä ole tutkittavien aineiden listalla ja useimmissa aineissa taitaa olla jonkin sortin rajat paljonko kyseistä ainetta saa löytyä. Ehkäisypillerien käytöstä ei ole ohjetta johtuen siitä että sitä hormoonia on vähän per pilleri. Silti sitä löytyy tutkimusten mukaan kaloista ja samojen tutkimusten mukaan ne päätyvät takaisin ihmisiin, myös miehiin. Edes vaihdevuosien jälkeen käytettäviä voimakkaampia hormooneja ei ole kielletty. Estrogeeni ei ole verrattavissa testosteroniin. 

Se mitä yritin sanoa on se että ympäristöstä saattaa päätyä kehoon aineita jotka eivät sinne kuulu. Osa niistä saattaa olla ADT:n listalla ja osa saattaa olla olematta.

http://www.antidoping.fi/view.cfm?pa...A1E33BB924D7#E

ja täältä tutkimaan sitten mistä on kyse: 

http://www.laakeinfo.fi/Search.aspx

----------


## J. Conrad

> E-pillereiden käyttäjien määrästä ei ole täsmällistä tietoa, mutta määrä älyttömästi pienempi kuin vanhentuneen kihtilääkkeen käyttäjien määrä.



Kyllä mä olettaisin että E-pillereiden käyttäjien määrä on SUUREMPI kuin vanhentuneen kihtilääkkeen. Voin olla väärässä. Ehkä kihti on yleisempi, ja ihmiset syövät pois vanhaa varastoa. En tiedä.

----------


## Hääppönen

Matin syyllisyyteen kantaa ottamatta, tässä "ympäristön vaikutusmahdollisuuden" -osuudessa voisi huomioida sen, että kyseistä (probenesidi) ainetta saatetaan käyttää enemmän tai vähemmän muissakin rohdoissa, kuin kihtilääkkeissä. Tässä lainaus wikipediasta probenesidista: "Se estää muun muassa penisilliinien, nitrofurantoiinin, indometasiini, metotreksaatin imeytymistä munuaisista. Tämän vuoksi sitä on käytetty ja voidaan edelleen käyttää penisilliinien puoliintumisajan pidentämiseen." Joku lääkäri/lääkkeistä ymmärtävä voinee selvittää enemmän tästä mahdollisuudesta.

----------


## stoki

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti stoki
> 
> 
> että joku  ihminen olisi esimerkiksi samoilla käsillä käsitellyt ensin omaa  kihtilääkettää ja tämän jälkeen ojentanut voileivän toiselle joka olisi  sen sitten syönyt.
> 
> 
> 
> Eikös kihtiä hoideta nykyään uudemmilla lääkkeillä?



Joo ei mun pointti ollutkaan se, että onko se aine nyt tullut juuri kihtilääkkeestä tai juuri voileivän mukana, vaan kiinnostaisi tietää, että millainen määrä probenesidia tarvittaisiin kyseisen testituloksen aikaan saamiseksi. Se helpottaisi huomattavasti selityksen uskottavuuden arvioimista. Itse kun olen ehkä enempi sellaista sinisilmäistä suomalaista tyyppiä, joka haluaisi uskoa Matin selitystä jos se vain olisi mahdollinen skenaario.  :Hymy:  ...pitäisi vaan tietää lääketieteelliset faktat ennen puolen valintaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

> Lancea vastaan todistaneet eivät jääneet kiinni dopingtestissä. Aivan hyvin testissä kiinnijääneille voi olla erilaiset rangaistukset riippuen siitä tunnustavatko suosiolla ja auttavat muiden kiinnisaamisessa vai kiistävätkö kaikki ja keksivät valheellisia selityksiä. Ja rangaistuksia pitää muuttaa niin, että venkoilijoille lätkäistään 4 vuotta ja auttajille luokkaa 2.



Se "whistleblower"-sääntö kattaa myös testistä kärynneet. Jos täysin hypoteettisesti oletettaisiin, että Matin käryn ja taustalla olisi tallin d-ohjelma ja Matti kertoisi tutkijoille avoimesti ja yksityiskohtaisesti tästä hypoteettisesta ohjelmasta, niin teoriassa Matti voisi saada enintään 3/4 lyhennyksen mahdolliseen d-rangaistukseensa.


Sitä en ymmärrä miksi sinä oletat, että Matilla olisi jotain kerrottavaa, jonka avulla hän voisi saada pienemmän tuomion. Ikään kuin olisit tuominnut hänet jo valmiiksi.

----------


## lansive

> Kyllä mä olettaisin että E-pillereiden käyttäjien määrä on SUUREMPI kuin vanhentuneen kihtilääkkeen. Voin olla väärässä. Ehkä kihti on yleisempi, ja ihmiset syövät pois vanhaa varastoa. En tiedä.



Äh siis juuri näin päin. Pitäisi aina miettiä loppuun asti vertailut eikä antaa ajatuksen laukata. Täytyykin korjata tuo alkuperäinen postaus.

----------


## plr

> .. millainen määrä probenesidia tarvittaisiin kyseisen testituloksen aikaan saamiseksi.



Riippuu luultavasti aika paljon siitä miten pian testi tehdään aineen ottamisen jälkeen. Jos otat kilon ainetta ja odotat vuoden, niin ainetta ei ehkä löydy testissä. Jos otat milligramman ja testi tehdään heti perään, näkyy ehkä testissä. Eli minusta se, että ainetta löytyy testissä pieni määrä, ei ole millään pätevällä tavalla todiste siitä, että aineella ei saavuteta suorituskyvyllistä etua.

----------


## lansive

> Eli minusta se, että ainetta löytyy testissä pieni määrä, ei ole millään pätevällä tavalla todiste siitä, että aineella ei saavuteta suorituskyvyllistä etua.



Eihän sillä ole väliä vaikka olisi suoranaista haittaa, jos kerran aine on kielletty.

----------


## Esko

> http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/Etusivu/...2/Default.aspx



 Kiitos linkistä, luin sen vasta nyt. Muutama kohta kiinnitti huomiota, osaan tulikin sitten vastausta jo tässä keskustelussa.

 Pientä kommenttia silti. Ensin noihin epohuhuihin. Kriisiviestinnän perussääntöjä on, että kertoo asiat nopeasti, tyhjentävästi, ja puhuu totta. Kun viestintä on omissa käsissä, vältetään väärien huhujen leviäminen ja minimoidaan vahingot. Nyt sitten odotettiin kuukausia... No, jos tarkoitus oli vähentää tallille koituvia vahinkoja niin siinä varmaan sitten onnistuttiin, ehkä kuskin kustannuksella. Niin maataan kuin pedataan. Lehdistötiedote oli toki sen näköinen, että on sitä aika paljon hiottukin.

 Mutta sitten kysymys:





> Ainetta oli löydetty näytteestäni pienin mahdollinen positiiviseksi tulkittava pitoisuus eli 0,6 nanogrammaa/ml (raja-arvo 0,5 nanogrammaa/ml), mikä antaa 5 prosentin varmuuden näytteen positiivisuudesta.



 Mitä tämä oikein tarkoittaa? Eihän Matti nyt kai yritä väittää, että WADA:n testitulos kertoi hänen käyttäneen dopingia 5% todennäköisyydellä, ja siksi lätkäistiin 2 vuotta kilpailukieltoa?

----------


## haedon

> ...että kertoo asiat nopeasti, tyhjentävästi, ja puhuu totta. Kun viestintä on omissa käsissä, vältetään väärien huhujen leviäminen ja minimoidaan vahingot. Nyt sitten odotettiin kuukausia...
> ...Mitä tämä oikein tarkoittaa? Eihän Matti nyt kai yritä väittää, että WADA:n testitulos kertoi hänen käyttäneen dopingia 5% todennäköisyydellä, ja siksi lätkäistiin 2 vuotta kilpailukieltoa?



Tuota kohtaa tuli kanssa ihmeteltyä. Jotenkin tuntuu että jos sattuisi oikeasti väärä positiivinen testitulos niin olisi heti kertomassa julkisesti asiasta jo ennen kuin mitään julkista ilmoitusta WADAsta tulee. Siinä tilanteessa on yksi ja sama mitä joukkue, sponsorit yms on mieltä asian julkistamisesta. Tuosta saa vain sellaisen kuvan että on kuukausia käytetty aikaa asian peittelyyn, hyvien selityksien keksimiseen ja joukkueen kanssa "ero"rahasta ja puolustuksesta sopimiseen.

Samoin tuo testituloksen totuudenmukaisuuden vähättelyn kanssa. Ei herätä suurta luottamusta vaan vaikuttaa jo puolustuksen kanssa sovitulta taktiikalta tarttua tuohon todennäköisyyteen dopingtuomion kumoamiseksi.

Siltikin en ole tuomitsemassa ketään vaan toivon edelleen että tähän on joku muu selitys kuin doping.

----------


## idänihme

Ehkä tuo pitoisuuden alaraja on määritetty kahden keskihajonnan mukaan(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_deviation). Tuolloin siis alarajan kohdalla olisi noin 5% todennäköisyys että mitattu aineen määrä elimistössä on tullut jostain muusta syystä kuin aineen käytön ansiosta ja noin 95% todennäköiseest että havainto on todellinen. Vähän saman tyyliin kuin Higgsin bosonin löytyminen julkaistiin kun  todennäköisyys virhehavainnolle oli 5 keskihajonnan ulkopuolista  aluetta vastaava. Itse pitäisin dopingkäryn kohdalla 2 keskihajonnan varmuutta vielä melko ongelmallisena, vaikkakin hiukkasfyysikoiden vaatima varmuus olisi jo melko naurettava.

Jos kyse oli tuosta (heitin veikkauksen ihan vaan siksi että tuohon tuo mainittu numero sopisi hyvin) niin voidaan vaan miettiä oliko 5%/95% väärinymmärrys vahinko vai tahallinen. Jos myöntäisi että todistaa 95% varmuudella niin kyllähän silloinkin voisi mainita että onko tuo nyt tarpeeksi varmaa.

----------


## Esko

> Ehkä tuo pitoisuuden alaraja on määritetty kahden keskihajonnan mukaan(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_deviation). Tuolloin siis alarajan kohdalla olisi noin 5% todennäköisyys että mitattu aineen määrä elimistössä on tullut jostain muusta syystä kuin aineen käytön ansiosta ja noin 95% todennäköiseest että havainto on todellinen. Vähän saman tyyliin kuin Higgsin bosonin löytyminen julkaistiin kun  todennäköisyys virhehavainnolle oli 5 keskihajonnan ulkopuolista  aluetta vastaava. Itse pitäisin dopingkäryn kohdalla 2 keskihajonnan varmuutta vielä melko ongelmallisena, vaikkakin hiukkasfyysikoiden vaatima varmuus olisi jo melko naurettava.
> 
> Jos kyse oli tuosta (heitin veikkauksen ihan vaan siksi että tuohon tuo mainittu numero sopisi hyvin) niin voidaan vaan miettiä oliko 5%/95% väärinymmärrys vahinko vai tahallinen. Jos myöntäisi että todistaa 95% varmuudella niin kyllähän silloinkin voisi mainita että onko tuo nyt tarpeeksi varmaa.



 Ok... Mahdollista. Siis että kyse on todennäköisyysjakaumasta. Mutta on kyllä sitten aika hämäävästi kirjoitettu. Lisäksi voi ottaa huomioon kaksi asiaa:

Näyte on testattu kahdesti (muistaakseni jossain lähteessä kerrottiin, että A-näytteessä pitoisuus olisi ollut 0,9 ng/ml, B-näytteessä 0,6 ng/ml)Vähän ikävältä kuulostava todennäköisyyskikkailu ottaa joka tapauksessa kantaa vain siihen, millä varmuudella tulos oli yli käryrajan. Ei siihen, oliko vierasta ainetta kehossa. Itse rajanhan ainakin _pitäisi_ olla sen verran korkea, että sitä ei luonnostaan voisi kehosta löytyä, ja toisaalta sen verran korkea, että käytetyillä analyysimenetelmillä se voidaan riittävän luotettavasti mitata. Jos raja on 0,5 ng/ml, olettaisi määritysrajan olevan ainakin 0,1 ng/ml. Ei kai tuollaista ainetta voi kehosta muuten löytyä kuin siten, että lääkettä on sinne jotenkin joutunut?

 Määritysrajoista taisi olla juttua Contadorin tapauksessakin. Silloinkin pitoisuudet olivat aika mitättömiä.

----------


## OMT

Vuosi vierähtänyt tästä uutisesta. Mitähän Helmiselle kuuluu nykyään?

----------


## rjrm

Googlellakaan en löytänyt mitään tästä. Onko pyöräilijä todettu syyttömäksi? Muistaakseni johonkin CAS:n aikoi valittaa. Missä mies ajaa?

----------


## erkkk

Ei sitä ajeta missään jos on d-tuomio niskassa. Lenkkiä voi toki ajaa, porukassakin.

----------


## Tuomas

Cyclingdatabase -sivustolle on kertynyt elokuusta alkaen suorituksia.

http://www.cyclingdatabase.com/rider...-helminen/3924

----------


## ODT

Hello, 

I don't speak finnish(altough I 've done the Porvoon Ajot twice : ) ) (saw our link through google)
I'm the initiator of cyclingdatabase.com and we are always looking to add more results. What would be a good site to add finnish results ?

----------


## TPP

> Hello, 
> 
> I don't speak finnish(altough I 've done the Porvoon Ajot twice : ) ) (saw our link through google)
> I'm the initiator of cyclingdatabase.com and we are always looking to add more results. What would be a good site to add finnish results ?



http://www.tulospalvelu.profiili.fi/index.php

----------


## ODT

Are these the most interesting results ? http://www.tulospalvelu.profiili.fi/...okset14102014/

----------


## VPR

> Are these the most interesting results ? http://www.tulospalvelu.profiili.fi/...okset14102014/



Yes those are this year's results.

2009
2010
2011
2012
2013

----------


## TMo

> Cyclingdatabase -sivustolle on kertynyt elokuusta alkaen suorituksia.
> 
> http://www.cyclingdatabase.com/rider...-helminen/3924



Nyt viime viikolla olin Teneriffalla mäkeä nousemassa ja tuli Strava segmenttejä kateltua omista ajeluista niin huomasin että samaan aikaan Matti oli vetäny KOMit Los Christianos - Vilaflor välille ja kun kattelin herran profiilia niin varsin kunnioitettavia km ja tuntimääriä oli jo tälle vuodelle tullut kolmessa kuukaudessa (~5500km/180h). Joten olisiko tekemässä paluuta kilpakentille kun tuomio on kärsitty?

----------


## eddymerckx

Noi määrät enemminkin tarkoittaa että on heivannut ja ajaa huvikseen.5500km/3kk=vähän, jos olet Pro.

----------


## OJ

Olettaen, että kaikki treenit kirjataan Stravaan. Ja eiköhän se pyörä kulje vaikka vain huvikseen ajelee.

EDIT: Stravaa selaillessa. Se on se prohvan ja huvikseen rullailevan ikurin ero noin satunnaisotannalla 30-40 tuntia kolmessa kuukaudessa. Toisaalta, huvikseen rullaileva ikuri ei melko varmasti aja yhtään 3 viikon etappikisaa

----------

